# ~$~ The Mayweather-Canelo Hype/Build-up Thread ~$~



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Post new vids, photos, updates and all that good shit in this thread plz..

#TMT

#TheOne


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


It's a real shame they deleted that money team thread.

Mods f'd up with that move :verysad..


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> It's a real shame they deleted that money team thread.
> 
> Mods f'd up with that move :verysad..


foreal man. I was itching for a place to post the pictures. The press conferences are coming up too, and we're gonna get drowned in material


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

~Cellzki~ said:


> It's a real shame they deleted that money team thread.
> 
> Mods f'd up with that move :verysad..


That was tyrannical.


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

Big fight... I can't wait! Closest thing to a super fight.. IMO We haven't had one of those in a while..


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

#EZ Work


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

#TheMoneyTeam


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Almost didn't live to see this fight. Fuckin basketball game, man. :-(


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

Haha, how much did the Heat win by?


----------



## gyllespie (Jun 17, 2013)

:yep


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Thawk888 said:


> Haha, how much did the Heat win by?


I don't even remember man :lol: It was just stupid how badly I wanted them to win though. I never knew I was such a LeBron fan, it's all so confusing.


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

Yea, it's weird. Game 7 will be intense.


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

Thawk888 said:


> Haha, how much did the Heat win by?


Bosh body checked Green as he was going for game tying 3 and no call.


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

I really like this site but the mods delete good threads like this


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Thawk888 said:


> Yea, it's weird. Game 7 will be intense.


He needs the same triple double numbers he put up tonight, but at a higher efficiency and without the late turnovers. He really came alive in the 4th and then almost pulled one of the worst choke jobs in history. :lol: Almost. If he misses the second three point attempt, its over for him. He made it. If Allen doesn't hit the following three, it's over. Delicate as shit this is.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Chris Bosh went full homosexual in Game 6. I never seen a *** play so hard in my life. Dude busted balls out there.
The heat was literally giving their life out there. Bunch of Evander Holyfields tonight.

That white guy was trying so hard one of his shoes fell off.. dude was shooting 3's with one shoe.................... Lebron's fucking HEADBAND was falling off.

Tim Duncan tried his best to give Lebron the Virgin Island Dick again.. but sadly the fucking robot malfunctioned during the 2nd half.

I thought Lebron was gonna cry with 25 seconds left and his team down by 4-5 points..............


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

It's all good Tim's waiting to unleash 2 galleons of hot semen up Lebron's ass Thursday Night.

Lebron just delaying the inevitable.


----------



## Tyler-Durden (Jul 31, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


>


Nice shit chump !

War floyd for the legend :bbb


----------



## JohnAnthony (Jun 6, 2013)

Good to see alvarez in shape, and not turning up to the face off all flabby like guerrero.

Alvarez will Beat Floyd!!!!


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

this fight will generate a crazy amount of money.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Oneshot said:


> I really like this site but the mods delete good threads like this


No, the mods deleted two retarded threads. We have had threads like this before and they are often a good place for discussion. A poll should be added with options for who wins and all other threads about things related to this fight should be merged into this. We had a very good donaire - rigondeaux superthread. 
@Roe can use this as a place to merge all things Mayweather - Canelo related so not to clutter up the world forum @~Cellzki~ could you please add a poll


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> It's all good Tim's waiting to unleash 2 galleons of hot semen up Lebron's ass Thursday Night.
> 
> Lebron just delaying the inevitable.


:rofl


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Chacal said:


> No, the mods deleted two retarded threads. We have had threads like this before and they are often a good place for discussion. A poll should be added with options for who wins and all other threads about things related to this fight should be merged into this. We had a very good donaire - rigondeaux superthread.
> @Roe can use this as a place to merge all things Mayweather - Canelo related so not to clutter up the world forum @~Cellzki~ could you please add a poll


:deal


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Chacal said:


> No, the mods deleted two retarded threads. We have had threads like this before and they are often a good place for discussion. A poll should be added with options for who wins and all other threads about things related to this fight should be merged into this. We had a very good donaire - rigondeaux superthread.
> @Roe can use this as a place to merge all things Mayweather - Canelo related so not to clutter up the world forum @~Cellzki~ could you please add a poll


Done..


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Class Canelo Highlight


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

~Cellzki~ said:


> Done..


Good man!


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Money May coming for that 0!! :happy

#TurboTeam #TMT


----------



## Robney (Jun 15, 2012)

Is it me, or would Floyd be just as big as Saul if he had hair? :blood

Floyd by 8-4 type UD. (WAR CANELO!)


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Robney said:


> Is it me, or would Floyd be just *as big as* Saul if he had hair? :blood
> 
> Floyd by 8-4 type UD. (WAR CANELO!)


:err no.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Canelo is much bigger.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Tyler-Durden said:


> Nice shit chump !
> 
> War floyd for the legend :bbb


Oh, it's like that T-D? :happy


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> Canelo is much bigger.


Both seem to be in very good shape, already. Mayweather is extremely intelligent in that respect; never out of shape, regardless of what state his career is in. Fitness freak, that combined with his intelligence and natural ability between the ropes allows him to do the shit he does.

I'm expecting Mayweather to look very impressive against Alvarez. Can't wait.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

orriray59 said:


> Both seem to be in very good shape, already. Mayweather is extremely intelligent in that respect; never out of shape, regardless of what state his career is in. Fitness freak, that combined with his intelligence and natural ability between the ropes allows him to do the shit he does.
> 
> I'm expecting Mayweather to look very impressive against Alvarez. Can't wait.


Alvarez looks in amazing shape too. I never understood how people thought Canelo wouldn't be going the extra mile to get ready for the biggest fight in probably his whole career, even after.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

orriray59 said:


> Both seem to be in very good shape, already. Mayweather is extremely intelligent in that respect; never out of shape, regardless of what state his career is in. Fitness freak, that combined with his intelligence and natural ability between the ropes allows him to do the shit he does.
> 
> I'm expecting Mayweather to look very impressive against Alvarez. Can't wait.


He should be the named the head of the PCFSN. There's too many fuckin fatties in this country.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

#El Turbo said:


> Alvarez looks in amazing shape too. I never understood how people thought Canelo wouldn't be going the extra mile to get ready for the biggest fight in probably his whole career, even after.


Yeah, both men are going to be extremely motivated for this one. I reckon we'll be seeing the most concentrated and intense version of Floyd in quite some time.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> He should be the named the head of the PCFSN. There's too many fuckin fatties in this country.


:lol: Him and Hopkins.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

I wonder how Canelo will use Floyd's flaw of often backing up in straight lines against him. He needs to jab Mayweather to the ropes, impose his size, and not smother his own work. Rushing Floyd against the ropes would be disastrous, as it mainly leads to getting countered and turned. If he can maneuver Mayweather to the ropes, jab to the body and head, measure him up, feint, etc. Then unleash his brilliant combinations I think he'll be successful for a period of time.

Eventually, however, Mayweather will begin to adjust and make it more difficult for Saul to employ this tactic. Don't think he has the skill or ability to keep up with Floyd all night and loses a competitive-ish decision.

Another angle that interests me immensely is what if Canelo doesn't fight an offensive fight? What if he doesn't primarily move on the front foot and attack constantly, (well, as constant as he can) and instead elects to bait Mayweather forward and try to counter him?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

orriray59 said:


> Yeah, both men are going to be extremely motivated for this one. I reckon we'll be seeing the most concentrated and intense version of Floyd in quite some time.


Definitly going to be an intense few rounds. Mayweather was pretty intense in the opening minutes of the Ortiz fight too.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

#El Turbo said:


> Definitly going to be an intense few rounds. Mayweather was pretty intense in the opening minutes of the Ortiz fight too.


I'm already starting to get a little bit excited for this one. :happy Thank fuck Mayweather delivered and brought us this fight.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

orriray59 said:


> I'm already starting to get a little bit excited for this one. :happy Thank fuck Mayweather delivered and brought us this fight.


:lol: :yep

I was getting legit upset at Money May for a couple days. :happy Don't mess with my 'motions!


----------



## Tyler-Durden (Jul 31, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> Oh, it's like that T-D? :happy


Hell yeah my man !! I like Canelo but I want Floyd to retire undefeated. :bbb


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

gyllespie said:


> :yep


:lol::lol::rofl:roflatschwhat happen to emmanuel? he disappeared off the face of the media ever since getting KTFO


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

*Reaction IF Floyd KOs Alvarez?*

Floyd did a-side meth in jail? Gasnelo and Glassnelo? Floyd GOAT?


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2013)

He wont


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Floyd "slaps" with the right hand now ask RG.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

*Predict How the Fight Will Look Once Alvarez Inevitably Gases?*

:bbb


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

I would be stoked. Nothing against Canelo, but if the world's greatest boxer pulled off a KO of a younger, bigger guy on what is sure to be the biggest boxing card of the year it would be HUGE for the sport.

Still wouldn't make Mayweather the greatest of my lifetime, much less all time, though. He's great, just not that great.


----------



## Elite (May 22, 2013)

I'll be pretty surprised. koed someone clearly bigger then him. Doubt it'll though.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Depends on how Canelo looks. Will he be clearly weight drained? If Canelo looks like the usual Canelo and Floyd still stops him, I will be pretty shocked. I'll be on here giving Floyd lots of credit.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

orriray59 said:


> I wonder how Canelo will use Floyd's flaw of often backing up in straight lines against him. He needs to jab Mayweather to the ropes, impose his size, and not smother his own work. Rushing Floyd against the ropes would be disastrous, as it mainly leads to getting countered and turned. If he can maneuver Mayweather to the ropes, jab to the body and head, measure him up, feint, etc. Then unleash his brilliant combinations I think he'll be successful for a period of time.
> 
> Eventually, however, Mayweather will begin to adjust and make it more difficult for Saul to employ this tactic. Don't think he has the skill or ability to keep up with Floyd all night and loses a competitive-ish decision.
> 
> Another angle that interests me immensely is what if Canelo doesn't fight an offensive fight? What if he doesn't primarily move on the front foot and attack constantly, (well, as constant as he can) and instead elects to bait Mayweather forward and try to counter him?


Alvarez hasn't shown he has the kind of jab that can get Floyd onto the ropes. If he gets Floyd there, it'll be through feints similar to Jose Castillo and sometimes Cotto(e).

One of the upsides I seen to Alvarez is he still feints and gives himself adequate space when an opponent is on the ropes.

If Floyd's frequently jabbing, it's difficult to make him back up straight onto the ropes. He's back with his father the jab preacher, and his jab will have an even bigger say in this fight (orthy vs orthy) than his last one.

I don't recall Alvarez being able to get shot Mosley onto the ropes.


----------



## Rudyard (May 23, 2013)

Is there a thread for an Avatar bet on this fight??? IF not, I need to get on top of it.:deal


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2013)

You went into El Chicano mode
Stop making threads you cunt


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

No way of knowing if he will gas for sure. His absence of activity in the Trout fight can be very misleading. The open scoring may've been responsible for his dropoff in activity... less active/taking less chances because he was so far ahead on the cards. It's pretty simple really.

I do think he has stamina issues, but they're grossly exaggerated on this forum.

The most important factor about this fight is what will happen in the first 6 rounds, before Canelo's activity declines. That is, will he hurt/catch Floyd?


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Not happening. Period.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

How can you be sure he gases? He'll undoubtedly be in the best shape of his life and he didnt gas in his fight against Trout by any means (though his workrate wasnt too great there either). 

One risk I suppose in this coming fight with Mayweather is that Canelo will inevitably have to up his workrate to win, he primarily works in spurts and that will do him no good against someone as accurate as Floyd. And with increased work rate he will definitely be more likely to gas, can guarantee it either though.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Alvarez hasn't shown he has the kind of jab that can get Floyd onto the ropes. If he gets Floyd there, it'll be through feints similar to Jose Castillo and sometimes Cotto(e).
> 
> One of the upsides I seen to Alvarez is he still feints and gives himself adequate space when an opponent is on the ropes.
> 
> ...


Floyd's jab was brilliant against Guerrero, and southpaws in general. Uses the southpaw's forward momentum against him whilst coming in, halting his attack and keeping him off balance while delivering more power than usual.

Of course, the jab will be used under a completely different context, which is important to note. Perhaps 'Nelo doesn't have the jab to maneuver Mayweather to the ropes consistently, but he'll end up there on occasion.


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

Canelo would become a weight drained green cherry pick


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Team Slick Black vs Team Too Brown Too Down. It should be another great fight in this classic rivalry.:cheers:happy:happy


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)




----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Massive kudos.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

ACS said:


> You went into El Chicano mode
> Stop making threads you cunt


off my nuts you buckteeth phony moderator



Sportofkings said:


> How can you be sure he gases? He'll undoubtedly be in the best shape of his life and he didnt gas in his fight against Trout by any means (though his workrate wasnt too great there either).
> 
> One risk I suppose in this coming fight with Mayweather is that Canelo will inevitably have to up his workrate to win, he primarily works in spurts and that will do him no good against someone as accurate as Floyd. And with increased work rate he will definitely be more likely to gas, can guarantee it either though.


He gassed in the Trout fight. You can see it for yourself again, or we can conduct a poll.

Miguel Cotto(e) and Zab Judah were no punching volume monsters and did good when they fought Floyd. Floyd lowers everyone's volume yet there's this belief floating around that guys who rely on 100 punches a round would be effective. What's the logic behind that


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Would probably bust one.


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

I'd prepare for the world to end, Floyd's going to make contact and get out, I'm okay with that as Canelo is going to be a middleweight soon and Floyd is smaller than most junior welters.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

How many Floyd vs. Canelo threads do we need? You just made like 4 threads on the same topic within 10 minutes.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

His stamina isnt great but its not the worst either. In the trout fight he was throwing heavy jabs to create the the opening but as soon as he hurt Trout his strategy changed, he turned his volume down an started trying to slip an land something heavy. He cant just look for a one hitter quitter vs floyd it wont work.


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

I really want to go to a bar in downtown LA to watch this and just troll all the Mexicans like I do every Mayweather fight :lol:


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Canelo will be written off as a bum after this fight, its mandatory for every Money opponent that you are demoted bum status.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Floyd still plays it safe, but does just enough to win the last two to three rounds and a decision.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Not easy to tell because he never gasses to the point of not being able to evade on his feet or move his upper body, or losing power. It's only with throwing he has stamina problems. And if he has to back up, he'll be able to pick his shots.


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

Round by round Floyd will do what he has to do to win the round, nothing more...nothing less. It will be fairly uneventful and forgettable per usual.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> How many Floyd vs. Canelo threads do we need? You just made like 4 threads on the same topic within 10 minutes.


A lot. So we can rub it in your face for betting ur account that Floyd wouldn't fight him..


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

its possible but i doubt it. he would have to land flush like he did with ortreez


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

@Doc would cry, go into denial and make a thread saying Mayweather is ducking Chavez Jr :lol:


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Testosterone Replacement :smile

Nah, depends how it happens.


----------



## Robney (Jun 15, 2012)

I would run outside to watch the flying pigs and after that I would book a ski trip to hell.


----------



## manex (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> A lot. So we can rub it in your face for betting ur account that Floyd wouldn't fight him..


I think you are confused as to which website you are posting on.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

#El Turbo said:


>





santiagoraga said:


>





Doc said:


>





Doc said:


>





Doc said:


>





Doc said:


>





manex said:


>


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> I think you are confused as to which website you are posting on.


Aren't u on a perma ban?


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Aren't u on a perma ban?


On ESB.


----------



## manex (Jun 4, 2013)

Indeed, Floyd's superior stamina could give him an advantage that Canelo may not be able to overcome.

Canelo would have to do VERY well in the early rounds; perhaps scoring a knockdown, like he did against Trout

Possible?

Yes.

Likely?

No.

We shall see.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Doc has some issues


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

He should still ask for a fight with pacquiao..but he won't.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

thats the wrong film to watch my friends :bbb


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Should I head to the press conference in ATL on Thursday? Has anyone been to a presser? Would there be a chance of me getting a TMT hat signed or a picture with Floyd?


----------



## Blanco (Aug 29, 2012)

Not much to take from Floyd's fight with Ortiz, but hey I guess they gotta cover all ground.


----------



## El fijador (Jun 14, 2013)

Can't wait to see Floyd bust up those freckles


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

people will say that canelo was/is a bum. floyd can't win in the eyes of many.
.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> Should I head to the press conference in ATL on Thursday? Has anyone been to a presser? Would there be a chance of me getting a TMT hat signed or a picture with Floyd?


I was planning on going to it, but my mom is forcing me to go visit my grandma for 2 weeks in Louisiana :twisted

If you're trying to go though, it's in the Atlantic Station and fans are supposed to get there at noon


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


trying to see how Ortiz used size to get Floyd to the ropes a few times imo

Gasnelo believes the key here is pressure


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Floyd Mayweather Jr is a Artic Wolf.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I was planning on going to it, but my mom is forcing me to go visit my grandma for 2 weeks in Louisiana :twisted
> 
> If you're trying to go though, it's in the Atlantic Station and fans are supposed to get there at noon


Yeah, I'm still trying to decide, If I do I would spend 3 hours driving there and back to Columbia, because I'm not spending money on a hotel, would be a busy day


----------



## MGS (Jun 14, 2013)

So...am I the only one who thinks this is a real possibility? Floyds fucking good and Canelo's not bad but he's no world beater


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> I was planning on going to it, but my mom is forcing me to go visit my grandma for 2 weeks in Louisiana :twisted


atsch atsch :verysad


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> atsch atsch :verysad


yeah man, I'm pissed. She just randomly wants to go visit. She was gonna go by herself, but I guess she likes my company too much


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

At least she wants it. :good

I bounced out of my parent's house before I was even done with H.S. -- messy divorce, mom left, dad alcoholic always trying to fight me and shit. Fuck that :lol:


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah man, I'm pissed. She just randomly wants to go visit. She was gonna go by herself, but I guess she likes my company too much


@Bbball
a good mother/son relationship is the foundation to future success.
A mother in your life could make all the difference in the world. 
That mom is the difference between having mental/emotional issues, ending up broke and biting off your co worker's ear OR having 150 million USD dollars and being the dominant champion of your era.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> On ESB.


u got lucky, man.

i cant think of a single elite boxer who has worse stamina than canelo. he was huffing and puffing five minutes after the trout fight, a fight in which he didnt throw that many punches. his stamina is horrific. if he cant hurt floyd and he starts to gas badly, floyd's gonna bust him good.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jun 5, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> :bbb


asswhup central, sorry to say


----------



## Mr. Satan (Jun 5, 2013)

If Canelo gasses badly, Floyd still won't be able to stop him. He couldn't even put Guerrero away when he had him hurt. He also didn't go after Cotto after hurting him in round 12 of their fight. No matter how gassed or vulnerable he is, Floyd will still not go for the kill against Canelo. Protecting those brittle hands of his will always take precedence over putting the hurt on someone.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> At least she wants it. :good
> 
> I bounced out of my parent's house before I was even done with H.S. -- messy divorce, mom left, dad alcoholic always trying to fight me and shit. Fuck that :lol:





FelixTrinidad said:


> @Bbball
> a good mother/son relationship is the foundation to future success.
> A mother in your life could make all the difference in the world.
> That mom is the difference between having mental/emotional issues, ending up broke and biting off your co worker's ear OR having 150 million USD dollars and being the dominant champion of your era.


damn, I guess I'll go with my mom now. Thanks for making me feel bad guys


----------



## heavyweightcp (Jun 11, 2013)

Mayweather is going to stop Canelo in 9 rounds.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Yeah only thing to take from Ortiz is trying to work out how he got Mayweather to the ropes on several occasions and also how not to act like a complete i idiot the biggest fight of your life.

I had a strange dream about the fight. It obviously has no bearing but it was funny as fuck so ill share it anyway. Anyway the first five rounds were quite tight with Mayweather winning the rounds but Canelo closing the gap, Alvarez then took a risk and went mental with shots wobbling Floyd but then cause he was going crazy and being wide open he got caught and put on his arse and was only saved by the bell.

He got up and sat in the corner and had a massive hissy fit and started crying and his corner had to push him back out to fight. So Floyd was all over him looking for the kill when Alvarez tripped the referee over wrestling style and when Floyd went to pick him up, Alvarez knocked him clean unconscious and the referee counted him out.

People were going mental in the crowd and the commission came in and said that the fight wouldnt end like that as it was blatant cheating and instead would be decided on punch stats:lol: and the punch stats had Alvarez throwing more so he won. Then the audience started to riot and I woke up laughing my arse off.

Not exactly some sort of vision of the future but it made me giggle none the less.


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> Should I head to the press conference in ATL on Thursday? Has anyone been to a presser? Would there be a chance of me getting a TMT hat signed or a picture with Floyd?


Why would a grown man ask other grown men if he should go to a presser? LMAO... Go if your heart desires! Grow a pair bro.. Seriously!


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

heavyweightcp said:


> Mayweather is going to stop Canelo in 9 rounds.


Canelo is way bigger than Floyd and Floyd has never showed much power @ 147.. Forget about a KO, especially in the JR MW Division.. This comment is soo delusional and Fan Boyish.. Log off son!


----------



## JohnAnthony (Jun 6, 2013)

Slugger3000 said:


> Canelo is way bigger than Floyd and Floyd has never showed much power @ 147.. Forget about a KO, especially in the JR MW Division.. This comment is soo delusional and Fan Boyish.. Log off son!


Hi Slugger, welcome to Checkhook. You left ESB now?


----------



## JohnAnthony (Jun 6, 2013)

Can all flomos get the "Floyd KO's Him"

Or this will look like Floyd Gatti out of there system like in the build up to every floyd fight so we can have realistic conversations about what could ctually happen.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

JohnAnthony said:


> Hi Slugger, welcome to Checkhook. You left ESB now?


Hello, how are you doing? Im still a member of ESB.. I go on both.. Mostly use this site though!


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> damn, I guess I'll go with my mom now. Thanks for making me feel bad guys


:lol: Sorry, not trying to whine about my fucked up little childhood but at least you're less upset with your Moms now.

Oh shit, he brought it back! :deal Updated for 2013


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> :lol: Sorry, not trying to whine about my fucked up little childhood but at least you're less upset with your Moms now.
> 
> Oh shit, he brought it back! :deal Updated for 2013


Besides his amazing skills, this is what will separate Floyd from all the other fighters of his era. He speaks up and goes against the establishment if necessary.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Thawk888 said:


> Game 7 will be intense


LeGod.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Besides his amazing skills, this is what will separate Floyd from all the other fighters of his era. He speaks up and goes against the establishment if necessary.


He's irreplaceable. Out of all my favorite fighters ever, he's the only one who's career I've got to see unfold as it happened.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> :lol: Sorry, not trying to whine about my fucked up little childhood but at least you're less upset with your Moms now.
> 
> Oh shit, he brought it back! :deal Updated for 2013


nice vid :good

and it's all good man. You're right though. I was complaining about something petty


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> @Bbball
> a good mother/son relationship is the foundation to future success.
> A mother in your life could make all the difference in the world.
> *That mom is the difference between having mental/emotional issues, ending up broke and biting off your co worker's ear OR having 150 million USD dollars and being the dominant champion of your era.*


I know I'm not the only one who noticed his clever reference Floyd and Tyson:lol::lol::rofl:roflatsch


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> LeGod.


:happy:ibutt


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Thawk888 said:


> :happy:ibutt


That was privilege to witness. Millions of haters crushed with every clutch shot. I was hysterical :rofl


----------



## He so: "I am a C'ler" (May 30, 2013)

I just watched Canelo vs Trout again.

No way that Floyd will win this fight. Canelo is too young, too slick, too skilled for Floyd. Who did Mayweather ever beat?? He made a huuuuge mistake to face Canelo before he reached his 50 wins without a loss.


































Floyd was once down, not even serious, but he wasn't the same. Canelo is not Judah, if Canelo lands a power punch, Floyd's spirit will break.

Canelo knocks Floyd out in round 7-9, there will be a last payday for Floyd against Manny and then he retires and we won't hear of him again for the next 7, 8 years. I am not sure how he can deal with money, but from that what I see he will end like Holyfield and come back for some fights against prospects to pay his debts.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> dad alcoholic always trying to fight me and shit.


:lol:

Sorry


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 6, 2013)

He so: "I am a C'ler" said:


> I just watched Canelo vs Trout again.
> 
> No way that Floyd will win this fight. Canelo is too young, too slick, too skilled for Floyd. Who did Mayweather ever beat?? He made a huuuuge mistake to face Canelo before he reached his 50 wins without a loss.
> 
> ...


Floyd isn't Trout. He doesn't telegraph his punches. I hope you're being sarcastic about Canelo being too skilled for Floyd.


----------



## twenty1 (Jun 5, 2013)

He so: "I am a C'ler" said:


> I just watched Canelo vs Trout again.
> 
> No way that Floyd will win this fight. Canelo is too young, too slick, too skilled for Floyd. Who did Mayweather ever beat?? He made a huuuuge mistake to face Canelo before he reached his 50 wins without a loss.
> 
> ...



I'm riding with Canelo as he is one of my fave fighters but this seems like a joke post


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## He so: "I am a C'ler" (May 30, 2013)

twenty1 said:


> but this seems like a joke post


Definetly not and we will see it in September.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## megavolt (Jun 5, 2013)

Not sure who to vote for.... I can see a Floyd decision, I can also see an Alvarez decision or stoppage.

fuck it imma go with the proven formula- floyd decision


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


Skip Bayless is a fucking dumbass, he said that canelo cannot re-hydrate after the weigh in


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> Skip Bayless is a fucking dumbass, he said that canelo cannot re-hydrate after the weigh in


:lol: yeah the thinks that's what a catchweight is


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

official banner


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

@MichiganWarrior will like this one


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> @MichiganWarrior will like this one


Canelo will be their daddy soon enough!


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

Doc said:


> Canelo will be their daddy soon enough!


Quillin would brutally Ko Alvarez, and you know it.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Thawk888 said:


> Quillin would brutally Ko Alvarez, and you know it.


no way... he gets outboxed with ease... canelo would box circles around that one dimensional plodder who only has power to save him everyone always outboxes him with ease, fucking feather fisted ndamn almost had him out.... canelo would brutally TKO him after working his body early


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Mayweather will shock us.....with a knockout in a wonderful perfomance.


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

Doc said:


> no way... he gets outboxed with ease... canelo would box circles around that one dimensional plodder who only has power to save him everyone always outboxes him with ease, fucking feather fisted ndamn almost had him out.... canelo would brutally TKO him after working his body early


You're still:

*D*ick suckin'
*O*n
*C* anelo


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Carpe Diem said:


>


around 40 seconds has Floyd grown even more into the 147 division


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

New York Conference tomorrow right?


----------



## Xizor1d (Jun 5, 2013)

Any one going to the press event?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> New York Conference tomorrow right?


300 PM eastern. check out floyd hype for live conference


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> official banner


Nice


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


You there live Bball? that looks really close to the main stage! Gonna get some good views on May's fear once he goes face to face.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Doc said:


> You there live Bball? that looks really close to the main stage! Gonna get some good views on May's fear once he goes face to face.


naw I saw it posted on facebook.

edit: Press Conference Live here in New York

http://sports.sho.com/live


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

O right


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Floyd arriving at the press conference


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

This shit is Major :lol:


----------



## Xizor1d (Jun 5, 2013)

This press event is packed. A lot of Canleo fans out. If this translate to fight night this should do some big numbers.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

They got foam fingers too!? Shit this is doing some big numbers.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


They could seriously fight tommorow, even though Canelo still has a full traning camp left for strategy... Body wise they are both on point.

Canelo will be a bit taller if at all, and will look like the much bigger man due to his thickness but heigh wise they are both right in line.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Doc said:


> They could seriously fight tommorow, even though Canelo still has a full traning camp left for strategy... Body wise they are both on point.
> 
> Canelo will be a bit taller if at all, and will look like the much bigger man due to his thickness but heigh wise they are both right in line.


yeah man, I was pleasantly surprised about the shape both of them are starting camp at


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


>


Ellerbe. :lol: atsch


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah man, I was pleasantly surprised about the shape both of them are starting camp at


so the majority of Gasnelo's greater size comes from being a stocky dude?


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah man, I was pleasantly surprised about the shape both of them are starting camp at


Were you there?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Very excited. This press conference was remarkable. 

I think Canelo if he brings the pressure (he has good defense as shown in the Trout fight), and is constantly ACTIVE, then he can make it EXTREMELY difficult for Floyd. You can't write him off.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Ellerbe. :lol: atsch


:lol:


Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> so the majority of Gasnelo's greater size comes from being a stocky dude?


yeah, he has a much thicker frame than Floyd and has bigger legs


BUMPY said:


> Were you there?


naw. I was trying to go to the one in Atlanta, but I got stuck having to go visit my grandma


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

EZ


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Ticket prices here.

http://www.livefight.com/news.php?news_id=2971&y=2013&m=06

Yikes.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

They're drawing big crowds


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> They're drawing big crowds


where's this at? it looks more classy than yesterday


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> where's this at? it looks more classy than yesterday


it was at the Howard Theater in D.C.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Huge crowd in Grand Rapids, Michigan










I don't see you @MichiganWarrior :yep


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Turnouts are huge. Good stuff.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Huge crowd in Grand Rapids, Michigan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stuck in the mountains. Right in my hood. Great memories on that field.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Chicago










Floyd's become a superstar


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Seems like the city press tours turned out to be a good idea.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Seems like the city press tours turned out to be a good idea.


yeah I was a little skeptical to going to 11 different cities, but it seems to be paying off. These crowds are huge


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Looks good. I'm going to try and go to the one here in Houston on Monday.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah I was a little skeptical to going to 11 different cities, but it seems to be paying off. These crowds are huge


I can't believe you're not at the one in the ATL today cuz.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Pimp C said:


> I can't believe you're not at the one in the ATL today cuz.


I still can't believe it either. I'm sitting here pissed :verysad


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

Floyd W 12. I expect a 118-110 or 117-111 type of decision in this one. I will be rooting for Canelo.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

My dad wanted to go but is working. He lives in Dacula


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> My dad wanted to go but is working. He lives in Dacula


tek de bus!


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> tek de bus!


My dad lives in Georgia, I live in Rhode Island


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I wonder how the crowd at Centennial Park will look today


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Atlanta :|


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Lol the fans wanted Gay la Hoya autograph, and floyd said why you want his autograph for? I already beat his ass


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Anybody know when they go to Mexico


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Atlanta :|


Money May got that old man swagger, lol!


----------



## Mexican Muscle (May 23, 2013)

I was there, it was hot as fuck but it was worth it.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=TomaOv1Hxxw

Lol floyd still talking shit. I don't know how to embed because I've been posting on this iPod


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

over 30,000 fans showed up to Mexico City


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Chicago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's friggin' incredible man :scaredas:


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

May finally found his balls to look directly into Canelos Eye's


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Doc said:


> May finally found his balls to look directly into Canelos Eye's


yes he finally did it


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Absolutely incredible....

That's all I can say..


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> That's friggin' incredible man :scaredas:


yeah, man I've been so impressed with this promotion so far. It seems like 1.8 million ppv buys may be a conservative estimate


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah, man I've been so impressed with this promotion so far. It seems like 1.8 million ppv buys may be a conservative estimate


I'll say it, cause I don't give a fuck 

This shit is gonna beat Oscar/Floyd.....This is HUGE to put it lightly. Canelo is a "cult" type super star, and folks are finally appreciating that Floyd is a once in a lifetime type fighter, and he's down to the last of what he can give us. :yep

I mean not to sound all MVC in here, but that shit when the crowd is doing "Hard Work, Dedication!!!"....That's some incredible shit mayne..:horse

MAD PROPS to_ both _Floyd and Canelo for laying this shit on the line :deal


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> I'll say it, cause I don't give a fuck
> 
> This shit is gonna beat Oscar/Floyd.....This is HUGE to put it lightly. Canelo is a "cult" type super star, *and folks are finally appreciating that Floyd is a once in a lifetime type fighter, and he's down to the last of what he can give us.* :yep
> 
> ...


Floyd is dangerous kind of guy


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> I'll say it, cause I don't give a fuck
> 
> This shit is gonna beat Oscar/Floyd.....This is HUGE to put it lightly. Canelo is a "cult" type super star, and folks are finally appreciating that Floyd is a once in a lifetime type fighter, and he's down to the last of what he can give us. :yep
> 
> ...


yeah man, I was shocked when I first saw the video also. I wish I could have experienced it live. And you may be right about 2.4 million+. I'll hold off on it because Oscar had more appeal to casual fans than Canelo, but the combination of Floyd and Canelo is sure to bring them out.

And did you see the crowd's reaction to Floyd at the Broner fight too? He's become such a star


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

I can't wait for this fight. I managed to land tickets and I got to check out the tour stop in Grand Rapids (I even made it on Mayweather Promotions facebook page somehow lol). Being a part of this piece of history is pretty badass. Thanks for putting this thread together!


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

This s a big ass fight and you'd have to be a complete jack off to not be excited. The press conferences have been awesome so far.


----------



## twenty1 (Jun 5, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> This s a big ass fight and you'd have to be a complete jack off to not be excited. The press conferences have been awesome so far.


:deal


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :lol:


Fake, they flew in some kids from Ireland into Mexico, there isn't any gingers in Mexico.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :lol:


I wonder which one is doc


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah man, I was shocked when I first saw the video also. I wish I could have experienced it live. And you may be right about 2.4 million+. I'll hold off on it because Oscar had more appeal to casual fans than Canelo, but the combination of Floyd and Canelo is sure to bring them out.
> 
> And did you see the crowd's reaction to Floyd at the Broner fight too? He's become such a star


I agree no doubt about what you say about Oscar, however, Canelo is no stranger to them casuals either....dude sold out 40K seats, and that's just because it wasn't big enough to hold 70K :scaredas:

Got to say too, that Floyd's draw appeal has prolly quadrupled since then. That was his first BIG draw PPV, and of course Oscar had a ton to do with those #s, but like you say, look at the reactions Floyd is drawing from folks NOW

That record is going down :deal


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> I agree no doubt about what you say about Oscar, however, Canelo is no stranger to them casuals either....dude sold out 40K seats, and that's just because it wasn't big enough to hold 70K :scaredas:
> 
> Got to say too, that Floyd's draw appeal has prolly quadrupled since then. That was his first BIG draw PPV, and of course Oscar had a ton to do with those #s, but like you say, look at the reactions Floyd is drawing from folks NOW
> 
> That record is going down :deal


damn you're doing a pretty good job at convincing me :lol:


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> I agree no doubt about what you say about Oscar, however, Canelo is no stranger to them casuals either....dude sold out 40K seats, and that's just because it wasn't big enough to hold 70K :scaredas:
> 
> Got to say too, that Floyd's draw appeal has prolly quadrupled since then. That was his first BIG draw PPV, and of course Oscar had a ton to do with those #s, but like you say, look at the reactions Floyd is drawing from folks NOW
> 
> That record is going down :deal


Don't you also have to be known by mainstream America, meaning a lot of white people, in order to break that record? Whites knew who Oscar was due to his amazing Olympic gold medal run. They dunno Alvarez is. I feel the Mexican fanbase drawing power is exaggerated. THe majority of PPV stars weren't Mexican.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Don't you also have to be known by mainstream America, meaning a lot of white people, in order to break that record? Whites knew who Oscar was due to his amazing Olympic gold medal run. They dunno Alvarez is. I feel the Mexican fanbase drawing power is exaggerated. THe majority of PPV stars weren't Mexican.


I don't know about all that shit, Leon...

For one, I don't at all think the power of the Mexican fanbase is exaggerated....matter of fact, there are many factors that show it to be straight up true. What's the biggest boxing date of the year? (every damn year...) With that said though, it's not about Whites or Blacks or Mexicans.....It's about everydamnbody wants to see this shit here :deal

I'm tryin' to think how to say this:
But, the real bottom line to bustin' that records ass is that this is becoming the kind of event that if you miss it, you're automatically out of the Cool Club :lol:
You have to be in first hand so you can throw your own opinion out there when the rest of everybody is talkin' about it. People that could give a shit about foot ball WILL watch the Super Bowl....same for game 7 NBA n shit. This is gonna be like that.

Just remember when that record goes down, Pipe wasn't afraid to say so


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> I don't know about all that shit, Leon...
> 
> For one, I don't at all think the power of the Mexican fanbase is exaggerated....matter of fact, there are many factors that show it to be straight up true. What's the biggest boxing date of the year? (every damn year...) With that said though, it's not about Whites or Blacks or Mexicans.....It's about everydamnbody wants to see this shit here :deal
> 
> ...


Pipe got his $ on Mayweather


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Pipe got his $ on Mayweather


:horse


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

But I will say, they could fuck It straight up by makin' the prices all retarded and shit :yep

We'll see.....


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

So this is what the back of doc's head looks like


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

This has a real shot at the record.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> So this is what the back of doc's head looks like


:lol:

While that is nuts and I hope that's a teenager or something, that's some pretty damn good art work haha



Reppin501 said:


> This has a real shot at the record.


:deal

This thing is a monster. Everybody is wanting to see this one.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


is that in America? Alvarez looks like an American jock from the suburbs


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> is that in America? Alvarez looks like an American jock from the suburbs


yeah it was in L.A. I keep checking SportsCenter to see if he's on, but haven't seen him yet


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

:lol: sorry @turbotime

and this one is for @Doc


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Oscar always stares randomly into the crowd when he gets talked to


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah it was in L.A. I keep checking SportsCenter to see if he's on, but haven't seen him yet


Article Link - http://www.boxingscene.com/?m=show&opt=printable&id=67284#ixzz2Y0LivtUD
This is a legal waiver. By copying and using the material from this article, you agree to give full credit to BoxingScene.com or provide a link to the original article.

"There is of course a very stiff, huge penalty if he were to come in overweight; well in excess of a million dollars. But there is no [limit] after the weigh in. He has to do 152 and after that, there are no limitations. I read in some places that [said]there's a next day weigh in but no, there's no next day weigh in" Schaefer would tell BoxingScene.

While some might think the weight loss will affect Alvarez, Schaefer thinks it will actually be beneficial to Alvarez who up until now has never used the services of a nutritionist or a strength and conditioning coach.

"You know Canelo came in for Austin Trout at 153 1/2 and he was eating hamburgers the morning of the fight. You know he's never had a nutritionist so I think in a way it's actually going to help him to make him even sharper because he will now get a nutritionist and he will have the right nutrition and strength and conditioning. So I think in a way it's actually a plus for Canelo to go to 152" said Schaefer.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Rumours that Garcia / Matthysse on the undercard


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Vano-irons said:


> Rumours that Garcia / Matthysse on the undercard


I hope it's more than just a rumor. Perhaps this is why it's taking them so long to finalize Lucaz-DANI


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :lol: sorry @turbotime
> 
> and this one is for @Doc


Classic staredown! LMFAO!!


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Vano-irons said:


> Rumours that Garcia / Matthysse on the undercard


God I hope that is true. I would pay $100 for it.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Huh? Garcia vs Mattseyee on the undercard? Steve Kim


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

Garcia vs Matty and potentially Ortiz although I'm sure he will get a soft touch if he's in the #3 fight.


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## InHumanForm (May 10, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> and this one is for @Doc


:lol:
"stand down champ!" "ahhhhhhh ahhhhhh ooooooohhhhhh!"


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

That guy was having an orgasm. 

"yea, yea, yea"

"ohhhg, ahhhh, uhhhhh"


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

PabstBlueRibbon said:


> That guy was having an orgasm.
> 
> "yea, yea, yea"
> 
> "ohhhg, ahhhh, uhhhhh"


:lol: :lol:

WTF haha. Dude was enjoyin' the shit out of that wasn't he?


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

so when does Floyd officially being training camp?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :lol: sorry @turbotime


Floyd :-(


----------



## twenty1 (Jun 5, 2013)

All these Floyd riders keep quoting Mayweather's lines. Like the infamous "44 have tried, 44 have failed"

Well Canelo can say the same..."43 have tried, 43 have failed"


Floyd riders, you see how that works?

They both can argue this topic.

#teamCanelo btw.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

twenty1 said:


> All these Floyd riders keep quoting Mayweather's lines. Like the infamous "44 have tried, 44 have failed"
> 
> Well Canelo can say the same..."43 have tried, 43 have failed"
> 
> ...


cool story?


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

twenty1 said:


> All these Floyd riders keep quoting Mayweather's lines. Like the infamous "44 have tried, 44 have failed"
> 
> Well Canelo can say the same..."43 have tried, 43 have failed"
> 
> ...


I live in America where we value creativity, originality, and ingenuity. If Gasnelo copied Floyd's lines, that be lame


----------



## twenty1 (Jun 5, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> I live in America where we value creativity, originality, and ingenuity. If Gasnelo copied Floyd's lines, that be lame


True, but I also reside in the USA (born and raised) but my statment isn't about copying Floyds lines iys just that the arguement can be said for both fighters.


----------



## twenty1 (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> cool story?


Real story.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Tyler-Durden (Jul 31, 2012)

Soon Money May will have kicked every pansy on this picture. :hat


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Tyler-Durden said:


> Soon Money May will have kicked every pansy on this picture. :hat


:lol:


----------



## twenty1 (Jun 5, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> is that in America? Alvarez looks like an American jock from the suburbs


Then he fits right in as the new face of boxing. #teamCanelo


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Tyler-Durden said:


> Soon Money May will have kicked every pansy on this picture. :hat


:lol::lol::rofl:roflatsch

Good eye you have. Oscar is also in that photo



twenty1 said:


> Then he fits right in as the new face of boxing. #teamCanelo


disagree. America's boxing faces are the urban type or city cats. Alv looks like a white kid who plays baseball or at best a mma fighter


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

All I'm gonna say is that... If canelo isn't weight drained he knocks Floyd out cold.


----------



## Tyler-Durden (Jul 31, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> :lol::lol::rofl:roflatsch
> 
> Good eye you have. Oscar is also in that photo


Yes he's the biggest pansy. :yep


----------



## twenty1 (Jun 5, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> :lol::lol::rofl:roflatsch
> 
> Good eye you have. Oscar is also in that photo
> 
> *disagree. America's boxing faces are the urban type or city cats. Alv looks like a white kid who plays baseball or at best a mma fighter*


Well, its time to change that stereotype.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Training camp, week 1.


----------



## r1p00pk (Jun 13, 2013)

after this video, i am confident ,canelo by K.o.


----------



## Rambo (Jul 13, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Training camp, week 1.


i can see floyd trying to go for the body alot after the head movement canelo showed in the trout fightthe key to this fight to me is canelos jab, if he can keep floyd where he wants him with the jab he will be able to tee off and land his bigger shots... the only person ive seen do this is de la hoya. with floyd moving better again in the ring it will be difficult to dogreat fight anyway


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Still using the discontinued reebok shoes they made for him from 10 years ago..


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> Still using the discontinued reebok shoes they made for him from 10 years ago..


They good :conf

+ he sure as hell can't come out and rock the Pac Nikes (like it seems like EVERYBODY else is doing..) :lol:


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> They good :conf
> 
> + he sure as hell can't come out and rock the Pac Nikes (like it seems like EVERYBODY else is doing..) :lol:


Floyd done fucked up with reebok.

I've never seen a reebok boxing shoe. if reebok came out with a Mayweather shoe ala Pacquiao's they would have sold..


----------



## The Brush! (Jul 18, 2013)

Combnelo better be ready to help his man out when facin Money! Truth is though I can't do shit with a bald! It's da Brush!!


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> Floyd done fucked up with reebok.
> 
> I've never seen a reebok boxing shoe. if reebok came out with a Mayweather shoe ala Pacquiao's they would have sold..


Maybe now they might, especially if they are as stylin' as the Pac ones.... (do have to give it up to Nike on those, like said, everybody is wearing them...even Broner :lol


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> Floyd done fucked up with reebok.
> 
> I've never seen a reebok boxing shoe. if reebok came out with a Mayweather shoe ala Pacquiao's they would have sold..


The hate train don't stop with you, huh?


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Thawk888 said:


> The hate train don't stop with you, huh?


I honestly think a Floyd apparel line by reebok would have sold..


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> I honestly think a Floyd apparel line by reebok would have sold..


Maybe. You picked up a TMT shirt yet? :deal


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> Floyd done fucked up with reebok.
> 
> I've never seen a reebok boxing shoe. if reebok came out with a Mayweather shoe ala Pacquiao's they would have sold..


good point. Floyd needs to get a reebok endorsement and have his own shoe


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> good point. Floyd needs to get a reebok endorsement and have his own shoe


whatever happen to the faceoff


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> whatever happen to the faceoff


what faceoff?


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> what faceoff?


where they both were wearing their old shorts facing off with each other against a green background

Floyd did one wif Guerrero


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> where they both were wearing their old shorts facing off with each other against a green background
> 
> Floyd did one wif Guerrero


this one?


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

There was actually a vid with slight clips of their face along with an interview from Floyd. I can't find it now tho


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> this one?


yep Showtime is slow on the release of these unlike HBO


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

> Then they ask him if he thinks canelo can win and he doesnt hesitate he says No, and not because he thinks canelo its a bad fighter but because Mayweather its just on another level in comparasion to the rest of his opponents.


margarito(e)'s opinion on Floyd-Alv


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Thawk888 said:


> Maybe. You picked up a TMT shirt yet? :deal


The Many-roids Team t-shirts. Right now is a good time to buy one. They are doing a summer sale. Buy one get half-off your next order of PEDs. Mickey Bey and J'Leon Love acted fast and benefited well from the deal :yep.


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 6, 2013)

Rambo said:


> i can see floyd trying to go for the body alot after the head movement canelo showed in the trout fightthe key to this fight to me is canelos jab, if he can keep floyd where he wants him with the jab he will be able to tee off and land his bigger shots... the only person ive seen do this is de la hoya. with floyd moving better again in the ring it will be difficult to dogreat fight anyway


Oscar got away with a lot of dirty tactics in that fight. He constantly stuck the jab out as a range finder and pushed Floyd against the ropes with it. He used a mauling type of tactic in that fight, and I don't think that Canelo can fight like that and probably doesn't want to fight like that to give Floyd a lot of openings. I think Cotto did better with the way he utilized his jab against Floyd. I don't think Canelo will be able to use his jab the same way as Cotto used his jab against Floyd. I'm sure Canelo will make up for it with his right hand, he has a far better right hand than Cotto.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

> This is just the fourth day of Mayweather's training camp, but he weighs just 147 pounds.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

https://www.rocklive.com/floydmayweather/video/10669

new vid of everyone's favorite Slique Black Boxer jump roping


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> https://www.rocklive.com/floydmayweather/video/10669
> 
> new vid of everyone's favorite Slique Black Boxer jump roping


Nice, that shit is amazing really when he gets going.....just wish that had been a good bit longer though....


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> Nice, that shit is amazing really when he gets going.....just wish that had been a good bit longer though....


Those rock live videos are never more than a minute, which suck.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Thawk888 said:


> Those rock live videos are never more than a minute, which suck.


Hmmmm. that was my first time seeing one, I think.

Man, I know you already know, but there were some youtube ones of Floyd going for like 5 minutes and it's jaw dropping shit :lol:


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 6, 2013)

He already looks like he can fight tomorrow.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Still so excited I can't wait...!


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

It seems he doesn't age!


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> It seems he doesn't age!


Are you kidding? I was just going to say that he looks aged.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

https://www.rocklive.com/floydmayweather/video/10767


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

I hope he stays light. His feet are really good at 147-150


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

damn he one ugly ass motherfucker.


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

Freddie is right he lost his legs LOL


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Carpe Diem said:


>


is the fight tomorrow?

:yep


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

As Brother Nazeem said, his gift is his conditioning.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


Floyd has a lotta Mexican fans even though he doesn't do their blood and guts azteca warrior thing:lol:

new short snippet of Floyd training

https://www.rocklive.com/floydmayweather/video/10858

they goin hard on the pads now


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Floyd has a lotta Mexican fans even though he doesn't do their blood and guts azteca warrior thing:lol:
> 
> new short snippet of Floyd training
> 
> ...


yeah here's Floyd's biggest Mexican fan :rofl


----------



## twenty1 (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah here's Floyd's biggest Mexican fan :rofl


Damn, I thought this was Canelo wtf?

Red head Mexican's coming out the woodwork now?

#teamCanelo


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah here's Floyd's biggest Mexican fan :rofl


he couldn't handle dieting to be so slim, finally lost it, and went binge eating


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Mexico's favorite punch left hook 2 tha body appears to be an important punch in Floyd's arsenal this time around based off them drilling it in training. Of course, I could totally be wrong. They left hooked tons while training for Robert yet barely used it.

This punch was gradually used less and less through the years.

Floyd scored his first pro victory with a left hook downstairs. fact


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

They are getting ready to counter-punch Canelo to death.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


I love how boxing is a solo sport


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> I love how boxing is a solo sport


what made you mention that


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> what made you mention that


those few sentences from both of them at the start of the video


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Interview from Floyd during face off.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> Interview from Floyd during face off.


Floyd's a buff guy. Is he finally growing into the welterweight division


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Damn haven't been on for a long time, Perfect since its right around the corner.

I will definitely come in and post an analysis on what I think canelo can do to win the fight, and its not about volume and constant pressure.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

Carpe Diem said:


>


Jesus!


----------



## twenty1 (Jun 5, 2013)

Doc said:


> Damn haven't been on for a long time, Perfect since its right around the corner.
> 
> I will definitely come in and post an analysis on what I think canelo can do to win the fight,* and its not about volume and constant pressure.*


Thank God, some of these posters here would make terrible trainers....all I see them post is "Pressha!! Pressha!! Pressha!!"(Pressure)

Good to see you back too.

#teamCanelo


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

twenty1 said:


> Thank God, some of these posters here would make terrible trainers....all I see them post is "Pressha!! Pressha!! Pressha!!"(Pressure)
> 
> Good to see you back too.
> 
> #teamCanelo


:yep


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Im pumped. You know its a big fight when Mom texts me and asks if Im coming home for "Money Mays next fight" :bbb


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

It hadn't occurred to me until just now though, for such an anticipated fight, that is one lopsided ass poll :lol: :!:


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## twenty1 (Jun 5, 2013)

I also want to point out that...ya'll should remember this going into this fight...

1.) Mayweather's pace frustrates his opponents who are fast paced, Alvarez is a slow pace fighter and will be at home throwing and defending an average of 50 punches a round.

2.) Alvarez fights in unpredictable spurts and this could frustrate Mayweather's timing (which is one of his best weapons.

3.) Alvarez will be the smartest fighter that Mayweather has faced in a very long time.

4.) Alvarez will be the most famous fighter that Mayweather has faced since De La Hoya and this could be a factor on the cards. By that I mean that every time he connects the MGM will erupt with cheers. Alvarez will be VIRTUALLY fighting with home field advantage.

#teamCanelo


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

twenty1 said:


> I also want to point out that...ya'll should remember this going into this fight...
> 
> 1.) Mayweather's pace frustrates his opponents who are fast paced, Alvarez is a slow pace fighter and will be at home throwing and defending an average of 50 punches a round.
> 
> ...


Hatton and Cotto were very popular and that didn't stop one from getting KTFO an the other from getting a boxing lesson. This will be the smartest and best fighter Canelo has ever stepped into the ring with period and by a large margin I might add. A slow pace favors PBF because Canelo doesn't have a chance in hell of out thinking and outboxing PBF.:deal


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

A lot of people are sleeping on cinnamon.

The kid has great timing, good ring IQ and some vicious counter punching. He's also a great combination puncher, but I don't see that having much effect in this fight, Canelo knows he can't pressure Floyd and hope to pin him down. As good as Floyd is, he _does_ telegraph and he does leave openings when he attacks, a guy like Canelo can pick out these opening with those sharp, instinctive counter shots. Mayweather will be on his toes from round 1 to 12, he needs to be as sharp as he has ever been to beat Canelo.

I think Floyd needs to target the body and use the right hook left uppercut combination. Canelo fight square sometimes and is open to both the jab and straight right to the stomach, it's easy points for Floyd and it will wear Canelo down. The constant jabs to the body allows Floyd to bring in the right hook up stairs, the more he works that midriff, the more Canelo tries to protect it and the more vulnerable he becomes upstairs. We saw it happen to both Cotto and Guerrero.


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 6, 2013)

TFG said:


> A lot of people are sleeping on cinnamon.
> 
> The kid has great timing, good ring IQ and some vicious counter punching. He's also a great combination puncher, but I don't see that having much effect in this fight, Canelo knows he can't pressure Floyd and hope to pin him down. As good as Floyd is, he _does_ telegraph and he does leave openings when he attacks, a guy like Canelo can pick out these opening with those sharp, instinctive counter shots. Mayweather will be on his toes from round 1 to 12, he needs to be as sharp as he has ever been to beat Canelo.
> 
> I think Floyd needs to target the body and use the right hook left uppercut combination. Canelo fight square sometimes and is open to both the jab and straight right to the stomach, it's easy points for Floyd and it will wear Canelo down. The constant jabs to the body allows Floyd to bring in the right hook up stairs, the more he works that midriff, the more Canelo tries to protect it and the more vulnerable he becomes upstairs. We saw it happen to both Cotto and Guerrero.


Good post. Canelo does telegraph his punches too. He tends to set his left foot forward before he throws and Floyd will be on high alert to prepare for whatever combos he'll throw at him. Floyd tends to set his front left foot the same way too, but he's much lighter on his feet and not as easy to see when he'll set up a punch. Canelo definitely has the timing and unpredictability to catch Floyd though. He's good at mixing up his combos, but only when he has a stationary target in front of him. He tends to throws a looping cross to the chest or a high overhand left cross when his opponent is moving and turning. It will be a tough fight for Floyd, but i think he'll win a close decision.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Carpe Diem said:


> Good post.* Canelo does telegraph his punches too. He tends to set his left foot forward before he throws *and Floyd will be on high alert to prepare for whatever combos he'll throw at him. Floyd tends to set his front left foot the same way too, but he's much lighter on his feet and not as easy to see when he'll set up a punch. Canelo definitely has the timing and unpredictability to catch Floyd though. He's good at mixing up his combos, but only when he has a stationary target in front of him. He tends to throws a looping cross to the chest or a high overhand left cross when his opponent is moving and turning. It will be a tough fight for Floyd, but i think he'll win a close decision.


Good point. I always said he didn't telegraph, but he doesn't do it with his hands, it's with his front foot and body posture.


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 6, 2013)

twenty1 said:


> I also want to point out that...ya'll should remember this going into this fight...
> 
> 1.) Mayweather's pace frustrates his opponents who are fast paced, Alvarez is a slow pace fighter and will be at home throwing and defending an average of 50 punches a round.
> 
> ...


Not really. The crowd will be pro-Canelo, but the judges will score the fight at a neutral level. When was the last time Floyd was a crowd favorite? The judges knows that Canelo is the bigger guy and has the heavier hands, so it's easy to assume that his punches will have bigger sound effects than Floyd's punches. I'm sure those judges have judged some of Floyd's fights in Vegas before and they know that he isn't an easy target to get hit consistently, therefore, I don't think they'll let the crowd reactions cloud their judgement on what's really taking place inside the ring.


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Good point. I always said he didn't telegraph, but he doesn't do it with his hands, it's with his front foot and body posture.


This is true, he leads with his body and a guy like Floyd will react on those kind of movements, it's instinctive to him.

It's part of why I think Canelo's best chance is to actually try and counter Floyd and then go at him when he is on the back foot.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

TFG said:


> This is true, he leads with his body and a guy like Floyd will react on those kind of movements, it's instinctive to him.
> 
> It's part of why I think Canelo's best chance is to actually try and counter Floyd and then go at him when he is on the back foot.


Yes, countering and then following him back like Guerrero did would be a good tactic. He will likely want to conserve his energy though. I'd have no problem with Canelo making the fight boring for the first few rounds.


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Yes, countering and then following him back like Guerrero did would be a good tactic. He will likely want to conserve his energy though. I'd have no problem with Canelo making the fight boring for the first few rounds.


Yeah Guerrero actually did well in that respect, for the first few rounds he countered Floyd well to the body but his follow shots couldn't quite land. He was right in his post fight interview though, those shots were scraping past. If it wasn't for Floyd's ridiculous reflexes they would of landed. Canelo is quicker than Guerrero, and a more natural counter puncher, I can see him hitting Floyd with a few of those follow up shots. If he follows that plan and fights in spurts he could be in with a serious chance.

Although with that said, Floyd leaves less countering opportunities against orthodox fighters. He won't use the right hand as much either, he'll opt for the right hook, left hook and left uppercut. Canelo needs to be ready to deal with that kind of varied offense.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

TFG said:


> Yeah Guerrero actually did well in that respect, for the first few rounds he countered Floyd well to the body but his follow shots couldn't quite land. He was right in his post fight interview though, those shots were scraping past. If it wasn't for Floyd's ridiculous reflexes they would of landed. Canelo is quicker than Guerrero, and a more natural counter puncher, I can see him hitting Floyd with a few of those follow up shots. If he follows that plan and fights in spurts he could be in with a serious chance.
> 
> Although with that said, Floyd leaves less countering opportunities against orthodox fighters. He won't use the right hand as much either, he'll opt for the right hook, left hook and left uppercut. Canelo needs to be ready to deal with that kind of varied offense.


Yes, Canelo would have more success with that tactic. Floyd likes to duck out to his right a lot, I'm sure he's picked up on that.

I don't think the uppercut will be as much of a factor because of Canelo's height, or the looped right, since he has to reach more with that. Canelo won't be crouching and leaning in. But the jab to the body, straight right to the body, jab up top, and hook off the jab are going to be the key I think.


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

EZ work....I can't wait for this card. Finally get to see Smith vs Molina too. :ibutt


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Yes, Canelo would have more success with that tactic. Floyd likes to duck out to his right a lot, I'm sure he's picked up on that.
> 
> I don't think the uppercut will be as much of a factor because of Canelo's height, or the looped right, since he has to reach more with that. Canelo won't be crouching and leaning in. But the jab to the body, straight right to the body, jab up top, and hook off the jab are going to be the key I think.


Yeah I just know that Floyd wont rely on the straight right hand as much because of Canelo's high guard and stiff jab. I think he'll use the right hook off of the jab to the body. I don't think he's going to get many opportunities for the pull counter and it would be dangerous going for the straight right when Canelo has his hands down, he missed a few times with the shot when Cotto invited him in. I wouldn't advise doing it against Saul.

But like you said, the body is the key, it will unlock a lot of openings for him. I'm fascinated to see how Floyd operates in this fight.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Lol alot of people still don't know about this fight. 

Do you guys think they are Doing a good job at promoting this fight. Man I miss the HBO face offs.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> Lol alot of people still don't know about this fight.
> 
> Do you guys think they are Doing a good job at promoting this fight. Man I miss the HBO face offs.


We just fittin' to pass into the 1 month (and less) to go mark now, and I'd bet they're about to step it up big time :yep

Those press conferences were fuckin' insane, and if they can be used as an indicator this thing is gonna be monstrous...:deal


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> We just fittin' to pass into the 1 month (and less) to go mark now, and I'd bet they're about to step it up big time :yep
> 
> Those press conferences were fuckin' insane, and if they can be used as an indicator this thing is gonna be monstrous...:deal


Do you think there will be an All Access for Garcia vs Mattysse?


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> Do you think there will be an All Access for Garcia vs Mattysse?


:think .... Not sure, that's a good question.

They have a fight there that is easy worthy of it's own main event, and if they don't play that to all of it's strengths then that's GBP's mess up :yep


----------



## twenty1 (Jun 5, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> Lol alot of people still don't know about this fight.
> 
> Do you guys think they are Doing a good job at promoting this fight. Man I miss the HBO face offs.


Nah man, personally to me Showtime sucks compared to HBO. I wish this couldve been an HBO event. Better all around production and promotion with HBO everything feels premium, with Showtime it feels like its on regular cable tv (lower production values).

I would have LOVED for a 24/7 Mayweather/Alvarez, that announcer is SO MUCH MORE authentic as a narrator with his psychological aspects about the fighters than anything we'll ever get with Common on All-Access.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

twenty1 said:


> Nah man, personally to me Showtime sucks compared to HBO. I wish this couldve been an HBO event. *Better all around production and promotion with HBO **everything feels premium*, with Showtime it feels like its on regular cable tv (lower production values).
> 
> I would have LOVED for a 24/7 Mayweather/Alvarez, that announcer is SO MUCH MORE authentic as a narrator with his psychological aspects about the fighters than anything we'll ever get with Common on All-Access.


I agree 100% .... all the way down to the lighting of the crowd n shit. But, it is what it is... :yep


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Agree with you both! Is it because SHO doesn't have as much money, as HBO to improve there promotion?


----------



## twenty1 (Jun 5, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> Do you think there will be an All Access for Garcia vs Mattysse?



Thats why I wish this event was an HBO Production.

We probably would've got 24/7 Mayweather/Alvarez and 24/7 Garcia/Mathysse

or....

Just an hour long 24/7 featuring all four fighters.


----------



## twenty1 (Jun 5, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> Agree with you both! Is it because SHO doesn't have as much money, as HBO to improve there promotion?


HBO just has the experience and the money perhaps.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Absolutely NO all access for Danny/Lucas, the fight was a bit late coming together, Angel himself has said that they didn't even have time for a press tour


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Also when are the Avatar Bet Threads for these fights getting made?


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

If I were fighting Canelo I'd wish I could work with Miguel Cotto.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

After sparring both Floyd and Canelo, he says Floyd is on a whole different level :yep


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> After sparring both Floyd and Canelo, he says Floyd is on a whole different level :yep


Yeah, but I heard if you connect all the dots on Canelo's arse it makes a boxing glove. Can Floyd say the same thing? No. End thread.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Boxed Ears said:


> Yeah, but I heard if you connect all the dots on Canelo's arse it makes a boxing glove. Can Floyd say the same thing? No. End thread.


:laddafi1 Floyd is screwed


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Floyd doing business with my boi Kendrick? Oh shoot!


----------



## twenty1 (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> After sparring both Floyd and Canelo, he says Floyd is on a whole different level :yep


He sparred with Canelo back before the Shane Mosley fight. Canelo has vastly improved since.

Thanks for the vid.


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 6, 2013)

This picture was taken yesterday. He's in great shape, but he looks a bit too beefed up. Will that effect his speed and stamina?


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 6, 2013)

Another one.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

He's always going to be a big boy, he just needs to make sure he's not too big.


----------



## r1p00pk (Jun 13, 2013)

Carpe Diem said:


> Another one.


he's in much better shape. shoulders are defined, and arms look even skinnier from what I'm seeing. its giving the illusion that he looks bigger.


----------



## twenty1 (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks for posting the pics.

#teamCanelo


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 6, 2013)

Just a few clips of him training.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Carpe Diem said:


> Just a few clips of him training.


cool footage


----------



## twenty1 (Jun 5, 2013)

Carpe Diem said:


> Just a few clips of him training.


Thanks for posting.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Carpe Diem said:


> Just a few clips of him training.


His greatest asset against Floyd isn't necessarily his power. It's the speed of his combinations...and they're hurting shots for a small guy from 147.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Canelo knows exactly what he's doing with that final fantasy haircut.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Anybody hear anything about Canelo sparring somebody from Floyds camp?


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

http://m.boxingnewsonline.net/lates...ght-into-life-inside-the-floyd-mayweather-gym

Ashley Theopane's diary from being in the gym with Floyd. Apparently he's been busting up the sparring partners pretty badly and as expected he is mainly sparring guys who are 160-170lbs, apart from Theopane who is around 150. Good read.


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

Jab upstairs and to the body, all night long. Mayweather's reach advantage will be fully utilized.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

@BoxingScene they're saying Canelo's beating up his sparring partners pretty bad. He supposly Ko one of his sparring partners, injured ones shoulder and breaking rips and everything. This mans coming to do damage.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> @BoxingScene they're saying Canelo's beating up his sparring partners pretty bad. He supposly Ko one of his sparring partners, injured ones shoulder and breaking rips and everything. This mans coming to do damage.


Floyd gon jack him up


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Floyd gon jack him up


Yeah, they probably have Canelo beating up jww. Floyd is gonna put on a show!


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Sounds like good stuff going on in both camps.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> @BoxingScene they're saying Canelo's beating up his sparring partners pretty bad. He supposly Ko one of his sparring partners, injured ones shoulder and breaking rips and everything. This mans coming to do damage.


I never thought of this before now, but could Canelo's strategy be sabotage? i.e, injuring his arms in his guard?


----------



## twenty1 (Jun 5, 2013)

Pimp C said:


> Sounds like good stuff going on in both camps.


:deal


----------



## twenty1 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I never thought of this before now, but could Canelo's strategy be sabotage? i.e, injuring his arms in his guard?


Canelo did state he knew a way to pierce Mayweather's defense.

Those where his exact words...pierce....so he may be looking to attack body, head and shoulders.


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

A lot of people talk about attacking Mayweather's arms and shoulders but it just doesn't work. You're going to ware your self out quicker than you wear Floyd's arms out. You have to remember this is a guy that's been fighting with his arms and shoulders for most of his life, he's conditioned to being punched in those places. Every single sparring sessions his arms take a beating, but he is conditioned to it. It's similar to how you see Thai boxers kick walls and hard surfaces without blinking. 

I've never understood the argument that De La Hoya was doing well because he was hitting Floyd's arms either. The only thing he was doing was wearing him self out. You aren't going to break Floyd's arms down, no matter how hard you hit.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

TFG said:


> A lot of people talk about attacking Mayweather's arms and shoulders but it just doesn't work. You're going to ware your self out quicker than you wear Floyd's arms out. You have to remember this is a guy that's been fighting with his arms and shoulders for most of his life, he's conditioned to being punched in those places. Every single sparring sessions his arms take a beating, but he is conditioned to it. It's similar to how you see Thai boxers kick walls and hard surfaces without blinking.
> 
> I've never understood the argument that De La Hoya was doing well because he was hitting Floyd's arms either. The only thing he was doing was wearing him self out. You aren't going to break Floyd's arms down, no matter how hard you hit.


yep targeting his shoulder for the most part is a stupid idea

His shoulder won't absorb the impact of your punch. Rather your punch will glide off of his shoulder. His shoulder is a timing mechanism and now he knows he can catch you with a counter


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Yes lets punch at Mayweather's shoulders. I'm sure that's a good idea


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

"Lmao who is he boxing that you got send 8 or 9 guys home? #TheOne ." - Leonard Ellerbe


----------



## twenty1 (Jun 5, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> "Lmao who is he boxing that you got send 8 or 9 guys home? #TheOne ." - Leonard Ellerbe


#teamCanelo

Regardless it seems that TMT is keeping a close eye on what team Canelo is doing.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

@Bogotazo remember when you were telling me about Muscles fibers? Would you say somebody like Canelo has a Fast twitch type 11b? Quick outburst of speed, then has to rest. If so maybe it's his muscle fiber that give him his staminia problems.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> @Bogotazo remember when you were telling me about Muscles fibers? Would you say somebody like Canelo has a Fast twitch type 11b? Quick outburst of speed, then has to rest. If so maybe it's his muscle fiber that give him his staminia problems.


I actually think it might be his slow-twitch muscle that saps up his energy. From what I've read, slow-twitch muscles demand more oxygen. I'm not sure how he balances his strength and conditioning, he does seem to train for speed and explosiveness and it shows in his offense, but I think he also mentioned doing weights. Hopefully his new S&C coach can give him the best of both worlds.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

TFG said:


> A lot of people talk about attacking Mayweather's arms and shoulders but it just doesn't work. You're going to ware your self out quicker than you wear Floyd's arms out. You have to remember this is a guy that's been fighting with his arms and shoulders for most of his life, he's conditioned to being punched in those places. Every single sparring sessions his arms take a beating, but he is conditioned to it. It's similar to how you see Thai boxers kick walls and hard surfaces without blinking.
> 
> I've never understood the argument that De La Hoya was doing well because he was hitting Floyd's arms either. The only thing he was doing was wearing him self out. You aren't going to break Floyd's arms down, no matter how hard you hit.


Emmanuel Steward commented a few times that just beating up on his arms and shoulders would be a good idea. Personally I think it's a waste of time, because as you perfectly said, you're going to wear yourself out before Floyd even breaks a sweat absorbing those shots.

However there is a difference I think between just hitting the arms, and throwing power punches at specific spots. Roy Jones for example, I forget who he was, but his opponent had injured his shoulder and Jones kept targeting it with his straight punches. Granted, his opponent's injury was not a cause of those shots, but the impact is different when you aim for the shoulder.



Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> yep targeting his shoulder for the most part is a stupid idea
> 
> His shoulder won't absorb the impact of your punch. Rather your punch will glide off of his shoulder. His shoulder is a timing mechanism and now he knows he can catch you with a counter


It's easier to deflect a shot aimed for your head with the shoulder, since it makes the punch glance off. But if you loop the shot to hit the back of the shoulder, or hit it square on, it's not so easy to divert since it's coming in head on.

Now I wouldn't bank a fighter's gameplan on fucking up Floyd's shoulder, but it would be interesting to see. Rotator cuff injuries aren't uncommon in boxing and Canelo has the heaviest thudding power Floyd has ever faced I think.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

I didn't want to start a new thread for this, so decided to post this here.

Broner and Errol Spence are chillin this weekend, Spence will be a big welter


__
http://instagr.am/p/dGKZ0ko3he/


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I actually think it might be his slow-twitch muscle that saps up his energy. From what I've read, slow-twitch muscles demand more oxygen. I'm not sure how he balances his strength and conditioning, he does seem to train for speed and explosiveness and it shows in his offense, but I think he also mentioned doing weights. Hopefully his new S&C coach can give him the best of both worlds.


I thought it was the other way around? :think

Slow twitch dudes are the marathon types, right? and the fast twitchers are the 100meter dashers?

Fuck if I know though :lol: :conf


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> I thought it was the other way around? :think
> 
> Slow twitch dudes are the marathon types, right? and the fast twitchers are the 100meter dashers?
> 
> Fuck if I know though :lol: :conf


I think you're right.

http://www.hsc.csu.edu.au/pdhpe/core2/focus2/focus1/4007/2-1-4/fac2_1_4_6.htm

But if he has a lot of slow-twitch muscle fiber, it could mean his overall endurance isn't bad, but that his explosive punching fatigues easier. If you think about it, Canelo's punches never lose steam over 12 rounds, but he has to be much more selective with them.

More muscle in general means more oxygen, so his build may contribute.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Emmanuel Steward commented a few times that just beating up on his arms and shoulders would be a good idea. Personally I think it's a waste of time, because as you perfectly said, you're going to wear yourself out before Floyd even breaks a sweat absorbing those shots.
> 
> However there is a difference I think between just hitting the arms, and throwing power punches at specific spots. Roy Jones for example, I forget who he was, but his opponent had injured his shoulder and Jones kept targeting it with his straight punches. Granted, his opponent's injury was not a cause of those shots, but the impact is different when you aim for the shoulder.
> 
> ...


It would be interesting to see him hit the arms and shoulder directly, but it would leave him even more open to the rolling counter shots. I'm hoping that he is talking about the jab when he says he knows how to pierce the defense. That's his only really chance of launching an effective offense, if he forgets about that then it's going to be an uphill battle.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

__
http://instagr.am/p/dF3hH0jIJr/

Danny looks like he's in great shape.


----------



## ATrillionaire (Jun 11, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Now I wouldn't bank a fighter's gameplan on fucking up Floyd's shoulder, but it would be interesting to see. Rotator cuff injuries aren't uncommon in boxing and Canelo has the *heaviest thudding power* Floyd has ever faced I think.


Why do you think that? Not saying it is an untrue statement, but where is the evidence? I mean, Canelo has stopped a few undersized guys due to volume, but who is he knocking out? A case can be made for DLH, Cotto, Mosley, and Judah as harder punchers.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> @Bogotazo remember when you were telling me about Muscles fibers? Would you say somebody like Canelo has a Fast twitch type 11b? Quick outburst of speed, then has to rest. If so maybe it's his muscle fiber that give him his staminia problems.


Or he's cutting a shit ton of weight and doesn't have it in him.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

ATrillionaire said:


> Why do you think that? Not saying it is an untrue statement, but where is the evidence? I mean, Canelo has stopped a few undersized guys due to volume, but who is he knocking out? A case can be made for DLH, Cotto, Mosley, and Judah as harder punchers.


Look at his best stoppage wins:

Cintron-Alvarez lands one punch and the ref jumps in
Lopez- a 140 lb club fighter, albeit in impressive fashion
Rhodes-Fighting back the entire time. No reason for him not to see the final bell
Gomez- Embarrassing gift stoppage in a fight he was being outboxed in.
Baldomir-His best true KO win. Impressive for a prospect, regardless of how faded Baldomir was.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Or he's cutting a shit ton of weight and doesn't have it in him.


Do you think that? I think he'll always have that problem. He'll probably be able to improve it a bit but I don't think he's a big JMW.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> Do you think that? I think he'll always have that problem. He'll probably be able to improve it a bit but I don't think he's a big JMW.


He weighs 166 30 days out and is shredded. He's a huge Jr. MW. I think his stamina will be fine at a weight he can make easily. He never looks nervous and he doesn't waste any motion with his punches. His style is one where he should be able to go 12 and a very solid pace.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

TFG said:


> It would be interesting to see him hit the arms and shoulder directly, but it would leave him even more open to the rolling counter shots. I'm hoping that he is talking about the jab when he says he knows how to pierce the defense. That's his only really chance of launching an effective offense, if he forgets about that then it's going to be an uphill battle.


I agree the jab is his best bet. I'd only want to see him throw to the shoulder if Floyd is laying on the ropes in his guard waiting for Canelo to throw so he can roll, not something I expect to happen often. But it's something he'd want to try and force anyway.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

ATrillionaire said:


> Why do you think that? Not saying it is an untrue statement, but where is the evidence? I mean, Canelo has stopped a few undersized guys due to volume, but who is he knocking out? A case can be made for DLH, Cotto, Mosley, and Judah as harder punchers.


The way he KO'd Baldomir, the way his body shots sounded against Mosley's body, and the way he dropped Trout and hurt him good off of one shot. He'll be the heaviest fighter Floyd has fought I think, probably the one with the biggest frame. Mosley and Judah were sharper punchers, Cotto has thudding power and is more accurate but he's not as heavy, he couldn't hurt Trout like Canelo did. DLH may have had more power but he was slappy against Floyd.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> He weighs 166 30 days out and is shredded. He's a huge Jr. MW. I think his stamina will be fine at a weight he can make easily. He never looks nervous and he doesn't waste any motion with his punches. His style is one where he should be able to go 12 and a very solid pace.


His upperbody mid section looks ripped, but other than that he doesn't look that big to me. He short and stocky and looks like he carries most of his weight in his thick legs. I don't think you can train your body to lose weight in specifically in one place. I think if Canelo had smaller thighs and calves he could easily make 154 and maybe 147.


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I agree the jab is his best bet. I'd only want to see him throw to the shoulder if Floyd is laying on the ropes in his guard waiting for Canelo to throw so he can roll, not something I expect to happen often. But it's something he'd want to try and force anyway.


The best form of attack when Floyd is against the ropes is actually the jab, there's a gaping hole for the punch and it's the only one that has the angle to go straight through the guard. Cotto had some success by stepping back and poking his jab in, rather than just unloading everything. Too many fighters get excited and swing for the fences, I'd like to see Alvarez take a step back if Floyd goes on the ropes and stick the jab in his face and then look to land other punches off it, and even try to counter Floyd when he throws his own counters.

I don't think we'll see Floyd fight like he did against Cotto though. He's dealing with a guy who's a bigger and better offensive weapon than Cotto imo. I think Canelo throws betters combinations, hits harder and is probably more accurate too. Factor that in with the sheer size advantage and that's not someone you want to punch with. If Floyd is punching with Canelo at any point, be it on the ropes or in the middle of ring, it won't be a good thing.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

TFG said:


> The best form of attack when Floyd is against the ropes is actually the jab, there's a gaping hole for the punch and it's the only one that has the angle to go straight through the guard. Cotto had some success by stepping back and poking his jab in, rather than just unloading everything. Too many fighters get excited and swing for the fences, I'd like to see Alvarez take a step back if Floyd goes on the ropes and stick the jab in his face and then look to land other punches off it, and even try to counter Floyd when he throws his own counters.


I agree, too many fighters smother their own offense too going on the offensive and oblige the clinch.

Cotto using that jab against the ropes:












TFG said:


> I don't think we'll see Floyd fight like he did against Cotto though. He's dealing with a guy who's a bigger and better offensive weapon than Cotto imo. I think Canelo throws betters combinations, hits harder and is probably more accurate too. Factor that in with the sheer size advantage and that's not someone you want to punch with. If Floyd is punching with Canelo at any point, be it on the ropes or in the middle of ring, it won't be a good thing.


I expect Floyd to replicate the Baldomir fight. Canelo may be less skilled than Cotto, but he's heavier handed, bigger, and a bit quicker. Floyd will prioritize volume and mobility.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

I wonder if Floyd ever learned anything from his fight with Cotto.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Is this what Canelo is doing to prepare for Floyd?

Why am I consistently not impressed with Canelo's training and ring performance? Over and over, I never see anything eye opening with this guy when it comes to his training.

Floyd is going hard right now against guys who are emulating Canelo's posture and fighting style (dopplegangers), he's busting his ass getting ready... and this is what Canelo has to offer?

maybe this isn't recent footage though...


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

R


browsing said:


> Is this what Canelo is doing to prepare for Floyd?
> 
> I couldn't even watch that shit...hope it is old, because that pace and posture gets him raped.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> I expect Floyd to replicate the Baldomir fight. Canelo may be less skilled than Cotto, but he's heavier handed, bigger, and a bit quicker. Floyd will prioritize volume and mobility.


Less skilled in what, Bogo ? 
I think Canelo put better combinations than Cotto, with more fluidity, I got that impression in the Josesito fight. 
He was terrible IMO in the Trout fight in how he used his combinations, but that was because Trout is a southpaw, I believe....
Tbh, I think Canelo´s hands are faster than the version Floyd faced in Cotto last year. 
Canelo seems to be improving his head movement a lot in the recent fights too, something Cotto never had IMO.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Vic said:


> Less skilled in what, Bogo ?
> I think Canelo put better combinations than Cotto, with more fluidity, I got that impression in the Josesito fight.
> He was terrible IMO in the Trout fight in how he used his combinations, but that was because Trout is a southpaw, I believe....
> Tbh, I think Canelo´s hands are faster than the version Floyd faced in Cotto last year.
> Canelo seems to be improving his head movement a lot in the recent fights too, something Cotto never had IMO.


Less skilled in pretty much everything, prime for prime.

Canelo's best combination display was against Josesito Lopez, Cotto showed just as much fluidity but against better competition. His combinations against Mosley (a far fresher one) were ace, as they were when he handed Quintana his first loss. Even just his combinations against Margarito in the rematch were just as fluid as Canelo's against Lopez.

Trout was able to clinch and manhandle Cotto whenever he got inside because of his size, and Cotto's footspeed was sluggish so he wasn't able to use angles against Trout's southpaw stance or close the distance efficiently.

Canelo's hands are faster but that's not a skill, and the version Floyd faced wasn't Cotto in his physical prime.

Cotto never had head movement?


















Not to mention the vast disparity in their jabs and Cotto's superior backfoot game.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Less skilled in pretty much everything, prime for prime.
> 
> Canelo's best combination display was against Josesito Lopez, Cotto showed just as much fluidity but against better competition. His combinations against Mosley (a far fresher one) were ace, as they were when he handed Quintana his first loss. Even just his combinations against Margarito in the rematch were just as fluid as Canelo's against Lopez.
> 
> ...


Cotto never had good head movement when compared with guys that really had good head movement. IMO.
That´s why he was tagged by Torres in that fight and some others....he always seemed slow IMO when tried to use head movement.


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

I'd say Canelo is more skilled than Cotto, it's close, but I think he just about edges it. 

I've always liked Cotto and he was a fighter I looked up to when I first started boxing, every punch he throws looks text book, but he's always been lacking certain dimensions to his game imo. Canelo's counter punching ability and timing is something Cotto has always lacked. Cotto has a great stiff jab and I would say that his timing on that shot is brilliant, but he can't force openings in the center of the ring like Canelo can. He just doesn't have the same anticipation and timing on his power shots. Canelo can release his shots from anywhere, Cotto often needs to set him self and go through his motions. I've always loved the way Canelo released his right hand and counter his opponents jab with a half left hook, left uppercut. You just never saw that type of defensive offense from Cotto. It's always been very basic from him. 

The point about the head movement stands. If you're a top fighter and you can't avoid Margarito's punches like that then you shouldn't be a top fighter. I don't think that can be used as evidence here. I was impressed with his head movement in that clip against Floyd, but I put that down to Floyd becoming inpatient and lunging in. It's the only time in the fight that Cotto did that.

Canelo showed throughout the Trout fight that he could use head movement as his primary defensive tool for the full fight. Cotto has never showed that.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

No disrespect to anyone but Cotto is more skilled than Canelo, and I really like Canelo...


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

TFG said:


> I'd say Canelo is more skilled than Cotto, it's close, but I think he just about edges it.
> 
> I've always liked Cotto and he was a fighter I looked up to when I first started boxing, every punch he throws looks text book, but he's always been lacking certain dimensions to his game imo. Canelo's counter punching ability and timing is something Cotto has always lacked. Cotto has a great stiff jab and I would say that his timing on that shot is brilliant, but he can't force openings in the center of the ring like Canelo can. He just doesn't have the same anticipation and timing on his power shots. Canelo can release his shots from anywhere, Cotto often needs to set him self and go through his motions. I've always loved the way Canelo released his right hand and counter his opponents jab with a half left hook, left uppercut. You just never saw that type of defensive offense from Cotto. It's always been very basic from him.
> 
> ...


I don't know where you get off saying Canelo has more skills than Cotto.

Cotto can actually teach you boxing just by watching him, Canelo absolutely can't. 
Cotto has held his own against Mayweather already, (even if he got beat) Canelo (depsite the hype) is coming in looking for a knockout and his fans are also looking for a a flash knockout.

Is an indepth analysis needed here? I would hope not.

I bet you Canelo loses more rounds than Cotto did.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

One big thing that Cotto has over Canelo is that he can punch and move at the same time and his mobility is just a lot better.

I've said this analogy plenty of times, but Canelo is the kid in the gym he stays in the same spot all day wailing away at the heavy bag


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

browsing said:


> I don't know where you get off saying Canelo has more skills than Cotto.
> 
> Cotto can actually teach you boxing just by watching him, Canelo absolutely can't.
> Cotto has held his own against Mayweather already, (even if he got beat) Canelo (depsite the hype) is coming in looking for a knockout and his fans are also looking for a a flash knockout.
> ...


Well you didn't offer anything to make me change my mind.

Cotto's great at what he does, but Canelo is great at a number of things: Counter punching, pot shotting, combination punching to name a few. With Cotto you have a good combination puncher with a good jab. Canelo can do it all, He made an elite fighter miss regularly with good head movement, he's shown he is one of the best combination punchers in the game, he's shown he can throw vicious counter punches, good authoritative jab, great straight right hand, great counter and lead left hook, the kids knows how to use his tools.

Canelo is a better all round fighter, more facets to his game. I would have bet a considerable amount on Canelo knocking Cotto out if they fought.


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> One big thing that Cotto has over Canelo is that he can punch and move at the same time and his mobility is just a lot better.
> 
> I've said this analogy plenty of times, but Canelo is the kid in the gym he stays in the same spot all day wailing away at the heavy bag


Well I think your analogy is way off. Canelo is a bit flat footed, but he knows how to move his feet. Just because he's not running around doesn't mean he doesn't utilize movement. He takes small steps, he cuts the ring off, and he can fight off the backfoot, etc. He has good upper body movement also. Canelo doesn't need to move around a lot with Floyd. That's a waste of energy.

He needs to stay in front of Floyd keep him in punching distance and control him with his jab and feints, and throw those combinations in spurts. Also switch it up every so often, go on the backfoot and make Floyd lead like Cotto was doing. Canelo has all the tools to get the job done the questions is how he performs at this level.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

I actually like Canelo as a boxer. I like watching him. 

Good, head control, good balance. He picks single shots well, put combinations on well. He has good head movement, and reflexes. He always focused on his opponent


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

gander tasco said:


> Well I think your analogy is way off. Canelo is a bit flat footed, but he knows how to move his feet. Just because he's not running around doesn't mean he doesn't utilize movement. He takes small steps, he cuts the ring off, and he can fight off the backfoot, etc. He has good upper body movement also. Canelo doesn't need to move around a lot with Floyd. That's a waste of energy.


Good points.

Canelo benefits from being a more stationary fighter. His shots are always powerful because his feet are always planted and he's always perfectly balanced to transition his weight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

gander tasco said:


> Well I think your analogy is way off. Canelo is a bit flat footed, but he knows how to move his feet. Just because he's not running around doesn't mean he doesn't utilize movement. He takes small steps, he cuts the ring off, and he can fight off the backfoot, etc. He has good upper body movement also. Canelo doesn't need to move around a lot with Floyd. That's a waste of energy.
> 
> He needs to stay in front of Floyd keep him in punching distance and control him with his jab and feints, and throw those combinations in spurts. Also switch it up every so often, go on the backfoot and make Floyd lead like Cotto was doing. Canelo has all the tools to get the job done the questions is how he performs at this level.


His mobility is not on the level of Miguel Cotto's which is the topic at hand. And he doesn't punch AND move very well. GGG can pressure a fighter and punch while moving. I'm watching Sergey Kovalev and he can punch while coming forward. Canelo has to stand still to punch.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

browsing said:


> Is this what Canelo is doing to prepare for Floyd?
> 
> Why am I consistently not impressed with Canelo's training and ring performance? Over and over, I never see anything eye opening with this guy when it comes to his training.
> 
> ...


He was prepping for the Trout fight. That sparring partner was a southpaw. He spent a shit load of time trying to fight off the ropes just like he did in the Trout fight


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Foot mobility and Alvarez shouldn't be in the same sentence

He has some upper body sliqueness and agility, but his feet are cement


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

How do you even prepare to fight Floyd? There is nobody on this earth that can emulate his style? Its like being the guy who is going to guard Kobe, you can prepare for it all you want, but when your in the thick of it your going to see shit you've never seen before


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> How do you even prepare to fight Floyd? There is nobody on this earth that can emulate his style? Its like being the guy who is going to guard Kobe, you can prepare for it all you want, but when your in the thick of it your going to see shit you've never seen before


I always thought the biggest challenge is preparing for how he naturally adapts and makes adjustments. He's one of the best ever at it. How do you find a sparring partner with that gift of adaptability


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

@Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) do you think this will be EZ for Floyd?


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> @Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) do you think this will be EZ for Floyd?


yep only true challenge left for Floyd is Erizlandy Lara

I said as far back as my esb days it takes a great swarmer or masterful slique southpaw to beat Floyd.

Duran or Pernell could beat Floyd at least once if they had a trilogy with him imo


----------



## twenty1 (Jun 5, 2013)

I guess I am one of the few that feels Canelo is a better fighter than Cotto.

A big overlooked skill Canelo has is his adaptibility. I think you need this skillset to beat Floyd. Finally someone in thr ring with Floyd that can adapt and use common sense instead of going off of a gameplan which gets derailed when fighting Floyd.

I am also seeing a few posters starting to like Canelo, which is news to me when I really know they are Floyd bound(Reppin501 and Yungboy). I've been #teamCanelo since day one. I know what the kid is capable of.

I'm seeing alot of poster curious about Canelo and running to YouTube to dig up what he may be about. Jumoning the gun and posting old sparring videos and thinking this is him currently training for Floyd. Smh

#teamCanelo


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Canelo training.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Vic said:


> Cotto never had good head movement when compared with guys that really had good head movement. IMO.
> That´s why he was tagged by Torres in that fight and some others....he always seemed slow IMO when tried to use head movement.


those gifs absolutely prove your point to be very flawed. cotto is stubborn and didn't ALWAYS have good head movement, but when he uses it he's fine.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Duran or Pernell could beat Floyd at least once if they had a trilogy with him imo


Plenty of others could beat him too. It's not far fetched to say guys like Griffith could decision Floyd.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> those gifs absolutely prove your point to be very flawed. cotto is stubborn and didn't ALWAYS have good head movement, but when he uses it he's fine.


Honestly, man, you can make some gifs like that about most of the ranked fighter (especially agressive types like Cotto), of course Cotto used head movements, but compared with Canelo ?
I don´t think Cotto had a higher level of sucess with his head movement than Canelo has, that´s my point.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Is it wrong that I think (A)Charlo beats Canelo?


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Actually, now that I think about it, so does (E)Charlo, they are both solid fighters that have few weaknesses


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

Mayweather gonna pop that herpes wart nesting on Canelo's lower lip.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Plenty of others could beat him too. It's not far fetched to say guys like Griffith could decision Floyd.


I like to use Robearto(e) or Pernell since neither have a significant size advantage over Floyd.


----------



## ATrillionaire (Jun 11, 2013)

Vic said:


> Honestly, man, you can make some gifs like that about most of the ranked fighter (especially agressive types like Cotto), of course Cotto used head movements, but compared with Canelo ?
> I don´t think Cotto had a higher level of sucess with his head movement than Canelo has, that´s my point.


You are doing Cotto a serious disservice.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Vic said:


> Honestly, man, you can make some gifs like that about most of the ranked fighter (especially agressive types like Cotto), of course Cotto used head movements, but compared with Canelo ?
> I don´t think Cotto had a higher level of sucess with his head movement than Canelo has, that´s my point.


Canelo's head movement was virtually non-existent until the Trout fight. In fact people often commented on his stiff upper body for lots of his career. The Gomez fight was one where he tried to exhibit new defensive maneuvers, and didn't look like he knew what he was doing.

Cotto on the other hand has used solid upper body movement for his whole career. Even against Trout he was able to use his upper body movement to evade shots, but was too preoccupied trying to be the aggressor. He didn't have the luxury of clowning Trout on the backfoot while sitting on a points lead.

I repeat:


















Both of those fighters are better than Trout.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Canelo's head movement was virtually non-existent until the Trout fight. In fact people often commented on his stiff upper body for lots of his career. The Gomez fight was one where he tried to exhibit new defensive maneuvers, and didn't look like he knew what he was doing.
> 
> Cotto on the other hand has used solid upper body movement for his whole career. Even against Trout he was able to use his upper body movement to evade shots, but was too preoccupied trying to be the aggressor. He didn't have the luxury of clowning Trout on the backfoot while sitting on a points lead.
> 
> ...


Could you share some examples of Cotto(e) consistently countering off of his head movement? I always felt Cotto(e) could use more dynamism, seamlessly blending defense with offense. For him it's like two different modes

Gasnelo showed a tiny by of ability to blend em, but he wasn't very good at it. He hid behind his shoulder against the ropes and would need to wait for his energy meter bar recharge before firing off his one counter upper--basically trying to be like his hero Mayweather


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Could you share some examples of Cotto(e) consistently countering off of his head movement? I always felt Cotto(e) could use more dynamism, seamlessly blending defense with offense. For him it's like two different modes
> 
> Gasnelo showed a tiny by of ability to blend em, but he wasn't very good at it. He hid behind his shoulder against the ropes and would need to wait for his energy meter bar recharge before firing off his one counter upper--basically trying to be like his hero Mayweather


I don't generally make the GIFs, just scavange them, sorry.

With Cotto, often times his defense is separated from his offense, but when it isn't, it's more of a two-step process. Slip and counter. He slipped the left and countered with his right hand well against Mosley and Floyd, for example.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

_"Multi-award winning artist Richard T. Slone has been commissioned to create the official artwork for the upcoming Superfight between Floyd Mayweather and Saul 'Canelo' Alvarez, which will take place on Saturday Sept 14, at MGM Grand in Las Vegas, live on SHOWTIME PPV."_


----------



## twenty1 (Jun 5, 2013)

I wonder what theatrics we will get for this fight (color schemes of the outfits)

I hope Canelo DOES NOT WEAR the Mexican flag colors please not for this fight, please!!.

I'd like him in grey and blue, orange and blue or something just not those flag colors toooo stereotypical.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

twenty1 said:


> I wonder what theatrics we will get for this fight (color schemes of the outfits)
> 
> I hope Canelo DOES NOT WEAR the Mexican flag colors please not for this fight, please!!.
> 
> I'd like him in grey and blue, orange and blue or something just not those flag colors toooo stereotypical.


This is going to be another defining moment in Mayweather's career. I hope he chooses something awesome to wear. I really wouldn't mind him wearing a Game of Death set up, or maybe..he should save that for the Pacquaio fight (cause if Rios gets beaten its probably going to happen) instead.

Maybe he should dust off his sombrero once again.


----------



## twenty1 (Jun 5, 2013)

browsing said:


> This is going to be another defining moment in Mayweather's career. I hope he chooses something awesome to wear. I really wouldn't mind him wearing a Game of Death set up, or maybe..he should save that for the Pacquaio fight (cause if Rios gets beaten its probably going to happen) instead.
> 
> Maybe he should dust off his sombrero once again.



Haha, yea man I know Mayweather will have something flashy on, this is the biggest fight this year.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

unca roger looking good again. good to see


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

I just had to. Turn it up!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


Lol this promotion but I truly believe Oscar still hurt from the beatin Floyd put on him years ago.

I only hope both fighters get a fair shake, because Floyd might get robbed if this fights looks competetive. Or maybe I shouldn't think that way.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Heard ODLH on Petros and Money radio show...predicted Canelo KO. Said he only lost to PBF because he got old around the 7th round.


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> Heard ODLH on Petros and Money radio show...predicted Canelo KO. Said he only lost to PBF *because he got old around the 7th round.*


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Oscar threw the fight and Floyd priced himself out of a rematch, deal with it.

Great clip though.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## twenty1 (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


Honestly, Floyd is looking like he is having hand troubles again. I may be looking into too much but it seems he is cautious at times.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

twenty1 said:


> Honestly, Floyd is looking like he is having hand troubles again. I may be looking into too much but it seems he is cautious at times.


What did you see? Honest asking, im @ work an haven't had chance to watch closely... :think


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

twenty1 said:


> Honestly, Floyd is looking like he is having hand troubles again. I may be looking into too much but it seems he is cautious at times.


Why do you think that? Heavy shots on the bag isn't all that important anybody can hit a bag hard. If you watch close you see science.


----------



## twenty1 (Jun 5, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> Why do you think that? Heavy shots on the bag isn't all that important anybody can hit a bag hard. If you watch close you see science.


I just been watching alot of these "training for Alvarez" vids from Mayweather on YouTube when the gloves come off he looks at his hands, shakes them, and rubs them. Maybe this is normal but he seems to be keeping a close eye on it.


----------



## twenty1 (Jun 5, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> What did you see? Honest asking, im @ work an haven't had chance to watch closely... :think


Again, it seems I may be putting too much into it. But i notice he is always checking that hand when his gloves go off and he switches to jump roping or the speed bag. He probably can't go TOO HARD in sparring.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Anyone that hasn't bought the Canelo/Mayweather issue of the RING needs to do it immediately. Shit nearly took me all day to get through the other day, very thorough, great interviews, great piece on Danny vs Lucas. It's a must buy


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> Lol this promotion but I truly believe Oscar still hurt from the beatin Floyd put on him years ago.
> 
> I only hope both fighters get a fair shake, because Floyd might get robbed if this fights looks competetive. Or maybe I shouldn't think that way.


You're right and I have been saying this for a while now. If PBF wins like 8-4 or 7-5 they will look for a chance to rob him. PBF probably needs to win a 10-2 or better type of performance to eliminate any chance of that happening.


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

Pimp C said:


> You're right and I have been saying this for a while now. If PBF wins like 8-4 or 7-5 they will look for a chance to rob him. PBF probably needs to win a 10-2 or better type of performance to eliminate any chance of that happening.


Floyd got his sentence postponed because of the money he generates for the city. Vegas is Floyd's town. Canelo will have to earn it like the rest of them.


----------



## twenty1 (Jun 5, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Anyone that hasn't bought the Canelo/Mayweather issue of the RING needs to do it immediately. Shit nearly took me all day to get through the other day, very thorough, great interviews, great piece on Danny vs Lucas. It's a must buy


Interesting, thanks for the info.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Anyone that hasn't bought the Canelo/Mayweather issue of the RING needs to do it immediately. Shit nearly took me all day to get through the other day, very thorough, great interviews, great piece on Danny vs Lucas. It's a must buy


Jesus Christ, I almost forgot any of this shit was even going down. Holy shit. Wow. :rofl :blood


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Jesus Fucking Christ. Get Walt's dick out of your hand and focus on the Big One (pun half intended) You have till Sunday :ibutt


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Jesus Fucking Christ. Get Walt's dick out of your hand and focus on the Big One (pun half intended) You have till Sunday :ibutt


:rofl

It's not that, man. There's been a lot of changes and stuff going on with me. I didn't FORGET about the damn fight, but moreso didn't realize how close it is. It's fuckin strange, but the Guerrero fight feels like an eternity ago. It feels like Floyd hasn't fought in a year to me.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Jesus Fucking Christ. Get Walt's dick out of your hand and focus on the Big One (pun half intended) You have till Sunday :ibutt


Plus, where's @~Cellzki~ @MichiganWarrior @Thawk888 ? Where's the Pactards to argue with? :verysad I do feel sort of bad because I used to hit bballchump up with something Floyd or boxing related every couple weeks. And you.... :lol: .... I don't remember the last time I talked boxing with you. _Anything_ But.


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

Don't worry @Hands of Iron, you're still part of #Werundizshit


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

@Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) remember I told you Floyd had somebody in Canelos camp? Well floyd sr confirmed it was true


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> @Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) remember I told you Floyd had somebody in Canelos camp? Well floyd sr confirmed it was true


Sugar Ray Leonard admits to putting spies in opponents training camps and said it's been around since the start of boxing. Isn't this something Floyd Sr should keep a secret at least until after the fight is over though?:huh:yep


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Sugar Ray Leonard admits to putting spies in opponents training camps and said it's been around since the start of boxing. Isn't this something Floyd Sr should keep a secret at least until after the fight is over though?:huh:yep


Only about a couple weeks left until the fight. Too late now. :yep


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> @Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) remember I told you Floyd had somebody in Canelos camp? Well floyd sr confirmed it was true




Source?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Sugar Ray Leonard admits to putting spies in opponents training camps and said it's been around since the start of boxing. Isn't this something Floyd Sr should keep a secret at least until after the fight is over though?:huh:yep


Ey since you haven't been on skype much recently, I'll tell u here. I got a new training vid up this time on the heavy bag


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Ey since you haven't been on skype much recently, I'll tell u here. I got a new training vid up this time on the heavy bag


I'll check it out soon. You should share with bogolazo and dealt_with too.:yep


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> I'll check it out soon. You should share with bogolazo and dealt_with too.:yep


:lol: I'll think about it. I don't like having too many people all in my bizness


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Source?






 he doesn't tell much other than Canelo telling his trainer what to do, and arguing with them.

I was told a little over month ago Somebody from TMT was an Canelo camp. I wasn't sure if he was a spy for Floyd or just working for the other side.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> he doesn't tell much other than Canelo telling his trainer what to do, and arguing with them.
> 
> I was told a little over month ago Somebody from TMT was an Canelo camp. I wasn't sure if he was a spy for Floyd or just working for the other side.


so alvarez is in essence being his own trainer?:huh


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Canelo doesn't have the high activity style needed to force questionable decisions.


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 6, 2013)

I know Canelo has improved greatly since 2008, but not by much. He arguably won this fight by two points on my card.


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

Carpe Diem said:


> I know Canelo has improved greatly since 2008, but not by much. He arguably won this fight by two points on my card.


Interesting. Yea, he's improved, but he delivers his shots the same way and gasses in the same manner with the same tells. Larry Oldsley looked like Whitaker in there at times.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Thawk888 said:


> Interesting. Yea, he's improved, but he delivers his shots the same way and gasses in the same manner with the same tells. Larry Oldsley looked like Whitaker in there at times.


I might as well post this here also

This new video by AMSB has highlighted some of the same things I mentioned in the past






6:14 How Canelo puts a lot into his power punches even early in the fight

10:19 Mentions again how he puts a lot of energy in his power punches

11:00 He skips to round 4 to show that Canelo's mouth is open and how he exerted a lot of energy the first few rounds. Now N'Dou is getting started

11:28 Says Canelo doesn't have bad conditioning. He claims that Canelo doesn't know how to breath and not exert so much energy when throwing those hard punches.

12:50 Now that Canelo is tired, he's fighting going backwards and not pressing as much

16:29 Skips to round 6 to demonstrate how tired is once again


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## PrinceN (Jun 4, 2013)

Carpe Diem said:


>


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


Damn Floyd firing shots at Oscar again! They must really want to break this PPV record, all I know is that TWC better have Showtime back by the 6th


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> Damn Floyd firing shots at Oscar again! They must really want to break this PPV record, all I know is that TWC better have Showtime back by the 6th


:yep Oscar always discredits Floyd in a way b4 the fight and Floyd gets pissed


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :yep Oscar always discredits Floyd in a way b4 the fight and Floyd gets pissed


then AZZked FLoyd for a photo because they don't have one together. what a strange man


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> then AZZked FLoyd for a photo because they don't have one together. what a strange man


:lol: I found that weird too


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :lol: I found that weird too


then Floyd was like alright even though I know ur fagget AZZ will take jabs at me shortly thereafter this:conf


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

what exactly is DLH's blueprint outside of jab?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

http://ringtv.craveonline.com/blog/180561-de-la-hoya-five-reasons-alvarez-beats-mayweather


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


excellent production on that second video. it reminded me of 24 7 style

oscar's a damn corn ball

You can even see as recently as the Trout fight how the way Gasnelo jabs begs for a right hand counter from Floyd


Windmiller said:


> http://ringtv.craveonline.com/blog/180561-de-la-hoya-five-reasons-alvarez-beats-mayweather





> 3) This is because of the footwork that we're going to see, and that we haven't seen from Canelo is going to shock people and Mayweather on Sept. 14. We are not going to see a flat-footed Canelo, and we're not going to see a heavy-footed Canelo.
> 
> We're going to see a light-footed Canelo Alvarez that we've never seen before. People are going to be very surprised. That also would include his speed. His hand speed and lightening quick punches that he's capable of, we're going to see that.


I don't expect his footwork to drastically improve within 5 months. Was he always capable of more with his feet, and we just haven't got to see it yet


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> excellent production on that second video. it reminded me of 24 7 style
> 
> oscar's a damn corn ball
> 
> ...


yeah he's being lazy as hell with it


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

I can't fucking wait for this shit, I haven't felt this way about a fight since Hopkins /Taylor I...this shit is gonna be big time.


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

Haha, that's some ******* shit in that first vid with Floyd. I love it!


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Carpe Diem said:


>


that was a better production than anything showtime has produced for this fight thus far. I was about to cry at how good it is


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Anyone else see that nick under Mayweather's right eye? I hope he isn't going all out in sparring and taking too much punishment.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

SouthPaw said:


> Anyone else see that nick under Mayweather's right eye? I hope he isn't going all out in sparring and taking too much punishment.


I hope he does, he needs to get pressed hard and intelligently in camp. 
So when it comes to fight night it is easy.


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i55Xk70livU#t=89

Two of Floyd's sparring partners talking about Floyd. Elie interview. Good stuff.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

all access getting their shit together. that was a good episode. the production is becoming more like 24 7


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Fucking hell it's only 2 weeks away :ibutt!!


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Doc said:


> May finally found his balls to look directly into Canelos Eye's


Ellerboo in the back :lol:


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Oscar and floyd are really heated at each other, WTF is this coming from. LOL


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Oscar and floyd are really heated at each other, WTF is this coming from. LOL


:lol: I noticed that too. It's a bit off

Rematch 2014 :ibutt!


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> :lol: I noticed that too. It's a bit off
> 
> Rematch 2014 :ibutt!


Alright, im a have to watch this shits asap. What happened?


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


> :lol: I noticed that too. It's a bit off
> 
> Rematch 2014 :ibutt!


I think it's cause Oscar legitimately loves Canelo a lot, like sitcom father/son love.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> Alright, im a have to watch this shits asap. What happened?


like Windmiller said he's getting really confrontational about Canelo with Floyd and then Floyd is really talking smack to Oscar too. I dunno, could be just an act but it really seems like heat of the moment stuff. Check it out, should be on youtube soon!


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

I'm waiting for Oscar to hit Floyd back with the "even your own Daddy said I beat you" but I think that might be a bit much :lol:


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

If Oscar tries to get at Floyd through his father , Floyd could easily get at Oscar and being a deadbeat father.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> I'm waiting for Oscar to hit Floyd back with the "even your own Daddy said I beat you" but I think that might be a bit much :lol:


Oscar has no filter.


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

Oscar has put all his eggs in the Canelo basket. He'll literally cry if Mayweather beats up Canelo.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Thawk888 said:


> Oscar has put all his eggs in the Canelo basket. He'll literally cry if Mayweather beats up Canelo.


it'll be interesting to see who he hypes up next after Floyd beats Gasnelo

the irony is that the biggest threat to Floyd, Erizlandy, seems like someone Oscar barely wants to promote

Oscar wants Lucaz to win his next fight and try to up sell him. Fans tend to go stupid over punchers


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Yeah, that was good


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I've been at my Grandma's house this weekend with my family and I talked to a few of them about this fight. When I brought this fight up, one replied with "Isn't he that guy that Floyd is supposed to beat Floyd". Then I had my cousin and another uncle of mine pick Canelo and my cousin even bet me 10 bucks. :yep

Good sign I say. Seems the casual fans are gonna come out and buy


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Good sign I say. Seems the casual fans are gonna come out and buy


Who cares? I read many times that people about PPV numbers and shit like that? Why do you care about them? I am sure Floyd and Canelo will make more than enough money.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Who cares? I read many times that people about PPV numbers and shit like that? Why do you care about them? I am sure Floyd and Canelo will make more than enough money.


who are you?


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Who cares? I read many times that people about PPV numbers and shit like that? Why do you care about them? I am sure Floyd and Canelo will make more than enough money.


so angry


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Why I am angry? Ist just a Thing wich suprises me. Why do boxing fans care if some casual fans see a fight or not? Why do some of you guys care about PPV numbers? I really dont get it.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Why I am angry? Ist just a Thing wich suprises me. Why do boxing fans care if some casual fans see a fight or not? Why do some of you guys care about PPV numbers? I really dont get it.


Why do you care that others care? People talk about budgets, salary, purses and all of that stuff in all areas of entertainment and sports. It's just interesting to some.

Like for instance, Mayweather probably has a chance to break the single fight record in this fight. Depending on his guarantee, if he breaks 52 million he would have broken Oscar's record. Pretty amazing really.


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Why do you care that others care? People talk about budgets, salary, purses and all of that stuff in all areas of entertainment and sports. It's just interesting to some.
> 
> Like for instance, Mayweather probably has a chance to break the single fight record in this fight. Depending on his guarantee, if he breaks 52 million he would have broken Oscar's record. Pretty amazing really.


All the more astounding that he isn't a heavyweight nor does he knock people out. Have to give props.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

icebergisonfire said:


> All the more astounding that he isn't a heavyweight nor does he knock people out. Have to give props.


Him/Haymon/GBP are damned masterminds.


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

anyone else here going to the fight?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


I can't tell if they was playing around

those were some ADVANCED tactics


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


Canelo faster than Roger, but he throws that wild left hook the same way.


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Got this feeling that Mayweather will have to come through a mini crysis Mosley style against Canelo. Anyone else think this?


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> I can't tell if they was playing around
> 
> those were some ADVANCED tactics


I love it when they do that part 

I remember before the Ortiz fight they did one like that, and you could see a "wild" ass look in Roger's eye and he was comin' after Floyd like a mad man :lol:

Sheee-it, they put out a ton of stuff before the Ortiz fight....esp fight week, there was something just about every day. :yep


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

SimplyTuck said:


> Got this feeling that Mayweather will have to come through a mini crysis Mosley style against Canelo. Anyone else think this?


It's fairly possible....the ONE thing that is impossible to escape is that age factor for Floyd. I'm about the same age, and I'm here to testify :lol:


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Floyds ability to see shots coming is truely impressive. Even when Oscars jab landed, Floyd already anticipated Oscars Right hand, and slips his Left Hook. 

Oscar clearly had a 15+ lb advantage, maybe weighting about 169. It's crazy how Floyd stands his ground and never gets overwhelmed by Oscars Flurries. He always keeps his eye on his opponent even in the middle exchanges .


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> Floyds ability to see shots coming is truely impressive. Even when Oscars jab landed, Floyd already anticipated Oscars Right hand, and slips his Left Hook.
> 
> Oscar clearly had a 15+ lb advantage, maybe weighting about 169. It's crazy how Floyd stands his ground and never gets overwhelmed by Oscars Flurries. He always keeps his eye on his opponent even in the middle exchanges .


I think to get at Floyd, your combinations have to be less conventional. Floyd can block a 1-2-3-4-5-6 in his sleep; left hand-right hand-left hand-right hand-left hand-right hand, just roll left-roll right-roll left-roll right.


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I think to get at Floyd, your combinations have to be less conventional. Floyd can block a 1-2-3-4-5-6 in his sleep; left hand-right hand-left hand-right hand-left hand-right hand, just roll left-roll right-roll left-roll right.


This is another thing that will be tested, Canelo's boxing acumen. I think that he will be required to think too much in this fight. Whereas with Floyd, it's automatic to go from 1st gear to 5th gear. Thinking about a jab, thinking about what Chepo has told him. Then, what does he do when he gets hit, and gets hit often?

Everyone has a plan until they get. That's what I want to see from Canelo. When he is in the ring with Floyd, what will he do when he is in that big ass ring and trying to catch Floyd.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

icebergisonfire said:


> This is another thing that will be tested, Canelo's boxing acumen. I think that he will be required to think too much in this fight. Whereas with Floyd, it's automatic to go from 1st gear to 5th gear. Thinking about a jab, thinking about what Chepo has told him. Then, what does he do when he gets hit, and gets hit often?
> 
> Everyone has a plan until they get. That's what I want to see from Canelo. When he is in the ring with Floyd, what will he do when he is in that big ass ring and trying to catch Floyd.


Yeah, it's a delicate balance between overthinking and underthinking. So far, Canelo has shown a capacity to adjust, but never against someone on Floyd's level. That's why strategic preparation in camp is so important, the moves you need to succeed must be automatic by fight night, and versatility is key to being able to adjust with no transition problems due to lack of practice. This is where experience could truly trump youth.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

will grapedrank sr be in the corner or unca crack head?


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Thawk888 said:


> Oscar has put all his eggs in the Canelo basket. He'll literally cry if Mayweather beats up Canelo.


Which is why I say there's a great chance of PBF getting robbed. More people should realize this.:deal


----------



## twenty1 (Jun 5, 2013)

Pimp C said:


> Which is why I say there's a great chance of PBF getting robbed. More people should realize this.:deal



The plan IS to pass the torch, the torch was passed to Mayweather now its his turn.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

twenty1 said:


> The plan IS to pass the torch, the torch was passed to Mayweather now its his turn.


Of course it is that's why PBF needs a 9-3 or better performance. I think there's a serious chance of a robbery if close. Oscar can't stand PBF and will have atleast one judge on the GBP payroll.:deal He's built up Canelo he can't afford him losing here.


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

I wanted to see how Shane did against both.













From the third round on, Floyd cut out all the bullshit and made Shane into a spectator while getting his face knotted up. Against Canelo, Shane, while clearly beaten, was game until the final bell. 


The details to how this fight are already there. People see what they want to see. However, what you need to see is there for you, only if you choose to and don't neglect the truth.


----------



## twenty1 (Jun 5, 2013)

icebergisonfire said:


> I wanted to see how Shane did against both.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


atsch

I see a higher connection rate for Canelo than Mayweather against Mosley too. So what are you saying?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

You probably ignored the drop in connection rate and outright connects (single digits) for mosley vs. mayweather, where as the connect rate and connects were pretty consistent for Mosley vs. Alvarez.


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

twenty1 said:


> atsch
> 
> I see a higher connection rate for Canelo than Mayweather against Mosley too. So what are you saying?


That's not my point. Shane still swung for the fences against Canelo whereas he was a spectator against Floyd from the third round on. Shane was hesitant to let his hands go. Floyd fought a lot of that fight on his front foot too.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

:kwonooh


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Just watched AA ep2. Showtime finally got their shit together and made something entertaining. Starting to get hyped now.


----------



## ATrillionaire (Jun 11, 2013)

turbotime said:


> :kwonooh


LOL...hilarious. I used to think it was for the cameras, but these two guys hate each other.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

ATrillionaire said:


> LOL...hilarious. I used to think it was for the cameras, but these two guys hate each other.


Yeah, I don't even know what to think anymore :lol:


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

> "I seen Canelo fight one fight and that was enough," Big Floyd says. "I seen what can be done. He got tired and nobody even hit him to the body. When he gets hit in the body and the head, trust me: It won't last 12 rounds."


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

icebergisonfire said:


> I wanted to see how Shane did against both.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting. And people said he was done and couldn't pull the trigger against Mayweather, but he was magically rejuvenated enough to throw more than 50 punches a round vs Canelo? :think


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I hope he hits him with one of those left hooks the the solar plexus like the one to Oscar int he beginning of the 11th round (irc)


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Floyd and Oscar are funny in that they are both the same, egotistical, insecure, phony public personoas, with a need or compulsion to be admired and loved.
They are so much alike they hate each other. lol


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Interesting. And people said he was done and couldn't pull the trigger against Mayweather, but he was magically rejuvenated enough to throw more than 50 punches a round vs Canelo? :think


Floyd did a good job at discouraging Mosley. Alvarez despite whooping his AZZ couldn't stop him from trying

I remember before the Mosley-emmanuel match Floyd suggested Shane take some shit just like manny does to "even out the playing field and go back to being the old Shane Mosley". He could have got hoooked onto it again and used that shit in the Alv fight


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Floyd did a good job at discouraging Mosley. Alvarez despite whooping his AZZ couldn't stop him from trying
> 
> I remember before the Mosley-emmanuel match Floyd suggested Shane take some shit just like manny does to "even out the playing field and go back to being the old Shane Mosley". He could have got hoooked onto it again and used that shit in the Alv fight


Shane and Canelo took VADA for their fight I'm 99% sure


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Didn't I already tell y'all Oscar hates on Floyd on ESB?

http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=472242


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> Didn't I already tell y'all Oscar hates on Floyd on ESB?
> 
> http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=472242


Read his book when you get the chance. There's quite a bit of butt hurt Oscar has regarding Floyd, and it's a good boxing read on top of it all.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Read his book when you get the chance. There's quite a bit of butt hurt Oscar has regarding Floyd, and it's a good boxing read on top of it all.


I'll check it out when I get a chance.


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

The poll is surprisingly lopsided. Wow.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Do you guys think Canelo will have any success, just hitting Floyds arms and shoulders? Is this even a good idea? Floyd Mayweather is no sparring partner.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> Do you guys think Canelo will have any success, just hitting Floyds arms and shoulders? Is this even a good idea? Floyd Mayweather is no sparring partner.


Personally I think aiming for the shoulder a good few times might do something. When you aim for Floyd's face, the shoulder rolls with the shot and deflects it. If you actually aim at the shoulder, just behind it, it would absorb the full force. It would be nuts if Canelo's heavy-handedness possibly ended Floyd's career by injuring his shoulder or something.

Not likely, but the more options for Canelo, the better.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Personally I think aiming for the shoulder a good few times might do something. When you aim for Floyd's face, the shoulder rolls with the shot and deflects it. If you actually aim at the shoulder, just behind it, it would absorb the full force. It would be nuts if Canelo's heavy-handedness possibly ended Floyd's career by injuring his shoulder or something.
> 
> Not likely, but the more options for Canelo, the better.


Did you think Alverez would beat Trout


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> Did you think Alverez would beat Trout


Yes, this was my exact prediction on ESB:



Bogotazo said:


> Well you bet on Rigo and picked rightly against my pick so no worries, but I do favor Canelo.
> 
> This is what I think he should and will do in order to win the fight:
> 
> ...


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Good break down Bogo.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Personally I think aiming for the shoulder a good few times might do something. When you aim for Floyd's face, the shoulder rolls with the shot and deflects it. If you actually aim at the shoulder, just behind it, it would absorb the full force. It would be nuts if Canelo's heavy-handedness possibly ended Floyd's career by injuring his shoulder or something.
> 
> Not likely, but the more options for Canelo, the better.


Is he really heavy handed though?


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

lmao, just saw ep 2 of all access, Floyd called Canelo blake griffin, that was some funny shit


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Is he really heavy handed though?


A bit of perspective. Pac dropped Mosley and had him on his bike the rest of the bout, Canelo unleashed his whole arsenal and Mosley never even took a standing 8 and was even advancing forward late in the fight. Canelo is a fat boy who's heavy, but if he had real one shot ko power, they would've been scraping Mosley off the canvas.


----------



## ATrillionaire (Jun 11, 2013)

Thawk888 said:


> A bit of perspective. Pac dropped Mosley and had him on his bike the rest of the bout, Canelo unleashed his whole arsenal and Mosley never even took a standing 8 and was even advancing forward late in the fight. Canelo is a fat boy who's heavy, but if he had real one shot ko power, they would've been scraping Mosley off the canvas.


:clap:


----------



## twenty1 (Jun 5, 2013)

Thawk888 said:


> A bit of perspective. Pac dropped Mosley and had him on his bike the rest of the bout, Canelo unleashed his whole arsenal and Mosley never even took a standing 8 and was even advancing forward late in the fight. Canelo is a fat boy who's heavy, but if he had real one shot ko power, they would've been scraping Mosley off the canvas.


Canelo can box, this is a hater post. I'll look for you on Sept. 15th


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

twenty1 said:


> Canelo can box, this is a hater post. I'll look for you on Sept. 15th


Didn't say Canelo was a poor boxer. Actually, my post had NOTHING to do with his boxing ability, and all to do with his "perceived" power. Saying "you'll look for me Sept. 15th", like that has any bearing on the conversation at all, shows the emotional state that you're in at this moment.

i forgive you.


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

Oh, and don't act like for one second that if these two were the same weight and size, that Canelo wouldn't have half the chance people are giving him. The size and power advantage is what is selling this fight. atsch


----------



## twenty1 (Jun 5, 2013)

Thawk888 said:


> Oh, and don't act like for one second that if these two were the same weight and size, that Canelo wouldn't have half the chance people are giving him*. The size and power advantage is what is selling this fight. *atsch




I'm not giving Canelo size advantage, power yes, but the kid has skills, he's a thinker boxer-puncher and its about time Floyd is in the ring with another thinker, thats whats selling the fight to me.

This size advantage sounds like an excuse thats at the ready if Floyd loses.


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

Bob the Builder has Floyd by KO.


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

twenty1 said:


> This size advantage sounds like an excuse thats at the ready if Floyd loses.


You silly duck. The fight is being marketed with Alvarez being a tank, 10 times stronger than Mayweather, who'll break him in half the second he lands anything.






"He is a red headed , relentless, pressure generating freight train of power, speed and intimidation."


----------



## twenty1 (Jun 5, 2013)

Thawk888 said:


> You silly duck. The fight is being marketed with Alvarez being a tank, 10 times stronger than Mayweather, who'll break him in half the second he lands anything.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm speaking for myself, not the Marketing campaign.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## twenty1 (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


Good sh^t,


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Canelo scores an early knockdown, UD.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

BobDigi5060 said:


> Canelo scores an early knockdown, UD.


I can def. see an early KD. I don't know about a UD though. But Floyd would *NOT* recover well from an early KD, as gaining Saul's respect would be mighty difficult at that point


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Man the build up to this has been rubbish in my opinion, though admittedly I haven't really been following it like I usually would.

Canelo has a really good shot.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Even Oscar said it, Canelo has a puncher's chance. That is about it and unfortunately for him he isn't as heavy handed as Shane nor Corrales in their prime respective weight classes, and Floyd either never was touched or ate the punch recovered and then shut the fight out, same with Zab as well.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Lol I had this weird dream, Canelo was training in the Mayweather boxing gym and Floyd was helping him Train. It looked like Floyd was already retired, and Canelo was preparing for another fight.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

DLH so bitter with regard to the Mayweather fight. He truly thinks he won. In every highlight favouring Oscar I see the body shots he throw while PBF was on the ropes, not one punch landed. To be fair his jab was effective but like the retard DLH sometimes is he stopped throwing it :lol:

Gotta say though a prime DLH like the one who fought Mosley would have been a different story - Mayweather may still have one but it would of been unpleasant to watch.


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

Going through older FNF videos on youtube and I found something that has Teddy Atlus saying that Floyd watched the Canelo vs Trout fight twice and said basically, give him to me.

Both Teddy and Joe Tessitore thinks that Floyd is just going to outspeed Canelo and have him chasing and looking for PBF all night.






I've long thought that Floyd is going to fight him like he fought Corrales. I see no reason as to why he wouldn't.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

icebergisonfire said:


> Going through older FNF videos on youtube and I found something that has Teddy Atlus saying that Floyd watched the Canelo vs Trout fight twice and said basically, give him to me.
> 
> Both Teddy and Joe Tessitore thinks that Floyd is just going to outspeed Canelo and have him chasing and looking for PBF all night.
> 
> ...


Well Corrales was in-and-out power punching. He can't do that against Canelo.

Is anybody else getting a bit depressed with the idea that it's going to be so one-sided? Not to be a downer, I'm sure I'll be hyped as fuck the night of the fight, but seeing Canelo on the bag just doesn't inspire much confidence.


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Well Corrales was in-and-out power punching. He can't do that against Canelo.
> 
> Is anybody else getting a bit depressed with the idea that it's going to be so one-sided? Not to be a downer, I'm sure I'll be hyped as fuck the night of the fight, but seeing Canelo on the bag just doesn't inspire much confidence.


Truthfully, yes. I'd love to see Floyd face adversity (and win) However, the flaws that are there for us to see are quite apparent from Canelo. As I believe I read here, bad habits still show in light sparring and training. Tired on the bag, ease of left jab getting countered in sparring. Slow lower body. These are things that Floyd will pick up on immediately. He's not going to pitty-pat the jab like Trout did. Well placed shots are called for on the 14th. The biggest thing though, is that it is mental. Floyd's brain works like a computer in the ring, can Canelo's?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

icebergisonfire said:


> Truthfully, yes. I'd love to see Floyd face adversity (and win) However, the flaws that are there for us to see are quite apparent from Canelo. As I believe I read here, bad habits still show in light sparring and training. Tired on the bag, ease of left jab getting countered in sparring. Slow lower body. These are things that Floyd will pick up on immediately. He's not going to pitty-pat the jab like Trout did. Well placed shots are called for on the 14th. The biggest thing though, is that it is mental. Floyd's brain works like a computer in the ring, can Canelo's?


Agree with all of that.

I think Canelo has the tools to beat Floyd, but he doesn't seem to be focusing on the things I'd want him to focus on. The power is there, stop beasting on the heavy bag like Floyd is going to just stand there. He needs to deliver the power.


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Agree with all of that.
> 
> I think Canelo has the tools to beat Floyd, but he doesn't seem to be focusing on the things I'd want him to focus on. The power is there, stop beasting on the heavy bag like Floyd is going to just stand there. He needs to deliver the power.


I seriously think that they are looking at the Cotto fight. I think one thing that gets overlooked is the fact that Cotto and Oscar are lefty fighters that fight orthodox. It's why their jab is so good. It's their dominant hand. That is not the fight to watch with Floyd because you don't have the tools to match. Cotto and Oscar could get around a ring much better than Canelo can.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

On a side note,I've just heard that Magic Matthew Hatton has retired so there will be no rematch with Canelo.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

icebergisonfire said:


> I seriously think that they are looking at the Cotto fight. I think one thing that gets overlooked is the fact that Cotto and Oscar are lefty fighters that fight orthodox. It's why their jab is so good. It's their dominant hand. That is not the fight to watch with Floyd because you don't have the tools to match. Cotto and Oscar could get around a ring much better than Canelo can.


I watched the Cotto fight again recently and although you could say it was a tougher fight than usual,he (Floyd) was never in trouble and I only see that Floyd is a bit less fleet-footed at LMW and I've seen nothing from Canelo(who I like BTW) to suggest he has anything to trouble Floyd as looking at the clips of training I've seen, he seems very focused on head movement,which I think is to stop Floyd keeping that rangefinder on him all night,and that may see Canelo coming up short on offence.
Just my own thoughts on it.


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I watched the Cotto fight again recently and although you could say it was a tougher fight than usual,he (Floyd) was never in trouble and I only see that Floyd is a bit less fleet-footed at LMW and I've seen nothing from Canelo(who I like BTW) to suggest he has anything to trouble Floyd as looking at the clips of training I've seen, he seems very focused on head movement,which I think is to stop Floyd keeping that rangefinder on him all night,and that may see Canelo coming up short on offence.
> Just my own thoughts on it.


No, Floyd was not in trouble at all in the Cotto fight. Additionally, Sr is back in the corner and he is going to have Floyd targeting the stomach, not the head at first. Sr. has alluded to it far too many times to make me think otherwise and watching Floyd on the bag suggest this.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

icebergisonfire said:


> No, Floyd was not in trouble at all in the Cotto fight. Additionally, Sr is back in the corner and he is going to have Floyd targeting the stomach, not the head at first. Sr. has alluded to it far too many times to make me think otherwise and watching Floyd on the bag suggest this.


I forgot about this. Alvarez has some head movement, but the body isn't as elusive of a target.


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> I forgot about this. Alvarez has some head movement, but the body isn't as elusive of a target.


Watch round 8 about 1:40 till the bell of the Guererro- Mayweather fight. Floyd goes to that body.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

8 More Days I can't wait!


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

icebergisonfire said:


> Watch round 8 about 1:40 till the bell of the Guererro- Mayweather fight. Floyd goes to that body.


I remember that

The body seems to be an even bigger focus in this fight judging from what we seen in training. lotta left hooks to the body, a punch Floyd rarely uses


----------



## twenty1 (Jun 5, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> I remember that
> 
> The body seems to be an even bigger focus in this fight judging from what we seen in training. lotta left hooks to the body, a punch Floyd rarely uses


I even see Floyd using combinations on the heavy bag, I'm like so team Mayweather wants to fight like Canelo now? I think its vice versa, Canelo won't be targeting Floyds head either, he will go to the body and chest.

#teamCanelo


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

http://www.fighthype.com/news/article15068.html


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

It looks like the catch weight has really got to Alverez head. They seem really angry.


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> It looks like the catch weight has really got to Alverez head. They seem really angry.


Already in their heads. Smdh


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Thawk888 said:


> Already in their heads. Smdh


angry at being exposed for fuckin up


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

rofl Floyd called broner a fat AZZ on all access


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

all access is getting better


----------



## twenty1 (Jun 5, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> all access is getting better


Yea, episode 3 Mayweather/Canelo really felt like I was watching HBO 24/7


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

twenty1 said:


> Yea, episode 3 Mayweather/Canelo really felt like I was watching HBO 24/7


yep it increased my interest for the fight

their new format that doesn't use a narrator is good


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

AB saved the show... Canelo and Floyd are boring.


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

AB looked like a fucking Super Middleweight next to Floyd in that episode.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

who's nervous as hell yet? Me and @turbotime are :lol:


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

Why're you nervous bball?


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Damn, Floyds act is getting old. Canelo too boring, hopefully we can get Adrien or Danny on All Acesses soon.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Thawk888 said:


> Why're you nervous bball?


I always get nervous before Floyd fights. I just usually don't get like this until the day of the fight though. When I saw the Showtime tale of the tape, it made it surreal for me. Like damn, the fight is only a week away.


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I always get nervous before Floyd fights. I just usually don't get like this until the day of the fight though. When I saw the Showtime tale of the tape, it made it surreal for me. Like damn, the fight is only a week away.


I got you. I don't really start getting excited/nervous until the weigh in.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Thawk888 said:


> I got you. I don't really start getting excited/nervous until the weigh in.


:yep I was amped after this one


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I always get nervous before Floyd fights. I just usually don't get like this until the day of the fight though. When I saw the Showtime tale of the tape, it made it surreal for me. Like damn, the fight is only a week away.


Same here. He's probably my favorite athlete ever.


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :yep I was amped after this one


Lol @ Kevin Hart. " Say it wit ya chest!"


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> who's nervous as hell yet? Me and @turbotime are :lol:


It ain't no thang bball.Floyd got this one.

Just sit back and enjoy.


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> :yep I was amped after this one


Pity that fight turned out shit. Not so much young hungry lion as dumb head butting goat.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Just watched All Access episode 3. 

For some reason, Canelo is starting to seem like more of a dangerous opponent now. Nevertheless, he aint shit compared to Floyd. 
The amount of food on Floyd's plate was crazy! 
Adrien Broner joked at for his one pack abs lol Would be good to see Broner actually release a single soon, but I guess he's building his name with tours.
..Mayweather trying to give off the image that he's the new Hugh Hefner lol 
Hugh Hefner is THE Hugh Hefner because he is the creator of Playboy.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Just watched All Access episode 3.
> 
> For some reason, Canelo is starting to seem like more of a dangerous opponent now. Nevertheless, he aint shit compared to Floyd.
> The amount of food on Floyd's plate was crazy!
> ...


oh yeah his chef said he's gaining some muscle for this fight


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> oh yeah his chef said he's gaining some muscle for this fight


Nice. I'm not sure how many meals he has a day, it must be something like 4. I'm gaining muscle atm on 6 small meals a day, a meal like his is nearer to two of my meals.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> rofl Floyd called broner a fat AZZ on all access


I wanna see this shit is it on youtube yet?

Edit I found it :smile


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

All of those woman gonna suck Floyd money dry.


----------



## twenty1 (Jun 5, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> All of those woman gonna suck Floyd money dry.


:deal

It has always been said Floyd has alot of "yes men" around, he got alot of unnecessary "employee"s.


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

Anybody got a link to the All-Access?


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

TFG said:


> Anybody got a link to the All-Access?


Showtime just posted it on their Facebook page. If I wasn't on mobile I'd go hunt it down.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

I'm more concerned with Floyd being 152 than him being knocked down in sparring. He simply does not look good that heavy with 10 oz gloves.


----------



## ^_^ (Sep 2, 2013)

Floyd's the only celebrity who surrounds himself with hot hoes, yet no one really believes he's fucking.

:rofl


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> who's nervous as hell yet? Me and @turbotime are :lol:


I get nervous every time :lol:


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

Are you guys the same as me in the sense you get really nervous in the ring walk etc but as soon as Floyd throws the first punch, you just get this sense of relief?


----------



## twenty1 (Jun 5, 2013)

All Access episode 3.

Now, I know alot of ninjas talking about "damn Floyd got bad bytches" but they seriously look like horses with make-up, they know they are very average without the accessories.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

TFG said:


> Are you guys the same as me in the sense you get really nervous in the ring walk etc but as soon as Floyd throws the first punch, you just get this sense of relief?


I usually get my sense of relief after the 4th, If Floyd has the majority of the first 4 rounds my hands "usually" stop sweating


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> I usually get my sense of relief after the 4th, If Floyd has the majority of the first 4 rounds my hands "usually" stop sweating


Likewise


----------



## twenty1 (Jun 5, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> I usually get my sense of relief after the 4th, If Floyd has the majority of the first 4 rounds my hands "usually" stop sweating


I feel you guys, I don't get a sense of relief until the fight is over lol. I guess its the fact the event is live and you don't know what could happen.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

I've never been nervous for a fight. Maybes when some of my actual friends are fighting but never when its someone I don't actually know, I just wanna see a good competitive fight and never really care who wins.

I sometimes feel like a mug though when I predict a fight that I'm real sure of and it all goes wrong.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

My hands start to shake badly when they walking to their corner after facing off.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

twenty1 said:


> All Access episode 3.
> 
> Now, I know alot of ninjas talking about "damn Floyd got bad bytches" but they seriously look like horses with make-up, they know they are very average without the accessories.


agree, tho Floyds BM looking kind've right.


----------



## oibighead (May 23, 2013)

twenty1 said:


> All Access episode 3.
> 
> Now, I know alot of ninjas talking about "damn Floyd got bad bytches" but they seriously look like horses with make-up, they know they are very average without the accessories.


He wastes so much money on people. Food, yeh fine. Even buy them shit, but jeez. Those girls are average, dolled up with moneys money


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

I get nervous when they are walking to the ring. Once the bell rings I'm good.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> All of those woman gonna suck Floyd money dry.


Yea, I thought his baby mama on all access ep 3 was the most legit and best looking one


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

LMFAO "All girls here are gorgeous." Some ugly ass bitches.


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

He needs to learn how to spend his money. Has he never heard of Russia and Eastern Europe? I really do think it is all a beard to hide the fact he is bi-sexual.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Drunkenboat said:


> He needs to learn how to spend his money. Has he never heard of Russia and Eastern Europe? I really do think it is all a beard to hide the fact he is bi-sexual.


He's one of the people that I wouldn't be surprised was bi-sexual. Wouldn't be good for his image if it ever came out though.


----------



## ^_^ (Sep 2, 2013)

If Money wants to surround himself w/ hot chicks, he needs to get some white bitches up in there.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Those girls are ugly what the hellllll :lol:


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Yea, I thought his baby mama on all access ep 3 was the most legit and best looking one


Thanks for the vid. Your inbox full bro



El Mexi-Box said:


> He's one of the people that I wouldn't be surprised was bi-sexual. Wouldn't be good for his image if it ever came out though.


Of course, it wouldn't. Not at all.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Of course, it wouldn't. Not at all.


Money hoes and clothes is all a ****** knows :ibutt!!


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Money hoes and clothes is all a ****** knows :ibutt!!


It only it was that simple. :lol:


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

There's a lot gay boxers in the closet. Oscar, Sergio, and Cotto are some.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> It only it was that simple. :lol:


no kidding. Get back wit Fiddy, Floyd :verysad


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> no kidding. Get back wit Fiddy, Floyd :verysad


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


>


*heart break*


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Thanks for the vid. Your inbox full bro
> 
> Of course, it wouldn't. Not at all.


that explains why no one could talk to me


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

Pretty girls ≠ good sex.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> that explains why no one could talk to me


Is that why I can't read your messages? I thought Mobile was having problems


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> Is that why I can't read your messages? I thought Mobile was having problems


you should be able to PM me now


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> *heart break*


In plain sight, really.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

I actually miss the Floyd-50 Cent duo. 

They should resolve their issues already


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> It ain't no thang bball.Floyd got this one.
> 
> Just sit back and enjoy.


I know man, but I was more confident in his last few fights and I was still nervous.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I know man, but I was more confident in his last few fights and I was still nervous.


I' confident that this will be the best performance of the farewell tour mate,and since I have zero hate for Canelo I'm glad he's young enough to come back from it.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I' confident that this will be the best performance of the farewell tour mate,and since I have zero hate for Canelo I'm glad he's young enough to come back from it.


what's farewell tour?:huh


----------



## ^_^ (Sep 2, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I know man, but I was more confident in his last few fights and I was still nervous.


Bro,

How the hell did Guerrero make you nervous?

:rofl


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm getting so fuckin' pumped now. :happy The nerves are starting to kick in a bit.

And Matthysse-Garcia on the undercard!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I' confident that this will be the best performance of the farewell tour mate,and since I have zero hate for Canelo I'm glad he's young enough to come back from it.


Yeah I feel you. I wish the fight would come here already


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

^_^ said:


> Bro,
> 
> How the hell did Guerrero make you nervous?
> 
> :rofl


I thought Floyd was deteriorating He was getting black eyes in sparring and had gone through some changes in jail


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Mayweather will retire undefeated if he beats Canelo, if he's gonna lose it'll be this Saturday.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> what's farewell tour?:huh


Are you serious mate?

I just assumed that the six fight deal is basically a farewell tour of sorts.
Come on Leon, you're too seasoned to be serious here.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> you should be able to PM me now


On the mobile version, I can never read anybody's responses, I have to switch it to Desktop version which is really annoying, and my laptop is broke. Hopefully they'll fix this. Or maybe I have to delete my messages.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

I didn't want to say this until I was absolutely sure, But I favor Keith Thurman over Canelo. The Charlo Bro's as well.


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

#1 - Floyd is fighting twice this year
#2 - Floyd having world class fighters to spar and beating them up. He's been letting his hands go in sparring. 
#3 - Father time not coming yet
#4 - Floyd TKO 10th round. It's not going to the cards. Floyd's greatness will be on display this fight.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

I really do wander if Floyd would have took the fight if it was against a young, prime Fernando Vargas (not a great, but still better than Canelo atm).


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

I get a little nervous during the ring walk after that I'm good.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I really do wander if Floyd would have took the fight if it was against a young, prime Fernando Vargas (not a great, but still better than Canelo atm).


If the money is right and Floyd was on the A-side of negotiations, it could happen. Vargas is even bigger than Saul with much better movement and all around boxing skills. Easily, Floyd's biggest, strongest, skilled opponent.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Good interview from Canelo's sparring partner Karl Dragon (13-0)

http://ringtv.craveonline.com/blog/180687-dargan-discusses-sparring-with-alvarez

Here's some highlights 
*RingTV.com: Did other people get hurt by Canelo during sparring?*

KD: As far as the other sparring partners, I can't necessarily say he hurt anyone because I wasn't there during those actions. However, one of the guys was supposed to come to Vegas but he didn't come. Rumor is he was urinating blood.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Fuck with it!


__
http://instagr.am/p/eC7wcuO4US/


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Good interview from Canelo's sparring partner Karl Dragon (13-0)
> 
> http://ringtv.craveonline.com/blog/180687-dargan-discusses-sparring-with-alvarez
> 
> ...


In the couple of interviews I've seen with Dargan, he didn't seem too impressed with Canelo.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Thawk888 said:


> in the couple of interviews I've seen with Dargon, he didn't seem too impressed with Canelo.


I got that impression from his also in this interview


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I got that impression from his also in this interview


Plus he's a lightweight. I have a feeling he whipped Gingers ass a bit.


----------



## twenty1 (Jun 5, 2013)

Thawk888 said:


> In the couple of interviews I've seen with Dargan, he didn't seem too impressed with Canelo.


Dargan recently said he doesn't underestimate Canelo in this fight, he also said to "never underestimate a fighter with an 0". Dargan gave Canelo good work.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Thawk888 said:


> In the couple of interviews I've seen with Dargan, he didn't seem too impressed with Canelo.





bballchump11 said:


> I got that impression from his also in this interview





Thawk888 said:


> Plus he's a lightweight. I have a feeling he whipped Gingers ass a bit.


:yep


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

twenty1 said:


> Dargan recently said he doesn't underestimate Canelo in this fight, he also said to "never underestimate a fighter with an 0". Dargan gave Canelo good work.


It's called diplomacy, and not fucking up your money.


----------



## twenty1 (Jun 5, 2013)

Thawk888 said:


> It's called diplomacy, and not fucking up your money.


Damn, so f^ck it being called honesty huh? You got hate in your blood and I've seen your post try to diminish whats being postively said about Canelo. See the contradiction for your type of Floyd fans is ya'll call all of Mayweather's opponents bums, so if thats the case, what does that say about Floyd as the current P4P king?

Dargan can get it too, but all this hype gets to a guy who is just a mere sparring partner at the moment and no real name out there. So Dargan ain't "d^ck riding" Floyd or Canelo hence the reason you ain't hearing much praise from him.

The whole "Canelo kicked the other fighters ass in sparring but not mine" that Dargan basically said should tell you what you need to know.

Dargan gave Canelo good work, as far as being slippery in the ring, rolling shots and countering. Canelo needed that work.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> Fuck with it!
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/eC7wcuO4US/


That towel :lol: Probably cost 600 bucks too.


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

Getting jacked for this now that we are close. 5 more days!


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

twenty1 said:


> Damn, so f^ck it being called honesty huh? You got hate in your blood and I've seen your post try to diminish whats being postively said about Canelo. See the contradiction for your type of Floyd fans is ya'll call all of Mayweather's opponents bums, so if thats the case, what does that say about Floyd as the current P4P king?
> 
> Dargan can get it too, but all this hype gets to a guy who is just a mere sparring partner at the moment and no real name out there. So Dargan ain't "d^ck riding" Floyd or Canelo hence the reason you ain't hearing much praise from him.
> 
> ...


You're an emotional sack of tears. Get a day job, and look up the definition of "diplomacy".


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

:horse


----------



## twenty1 (Jun 5, 2013)

Thawk888 said:


> You're an emotional sack of tears. Get a day job, and look up the definition of "diplomacy".


Nah, here to discuss boxing. I support Canelo as a fighter and call out those that drink the haterade. *Diplomacy*


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

twenty1 said:


> *Nah, here to discuss boxing*. I support Canelo as a fighter and call out those that drink the haterade. *Diplomacy*


Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha....


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Floyd says he was rusty in the Guerrero fight


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Oscars back in rehab? I won't get to see his reaction after Floyd demolishes Canelo!


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> Oscars back in rehab? I won't get to see his reaction after Floyd demolishes Canelo!


where did this come from oscar in rehab


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> where did this come from oscar in rehab


Boxingscene


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> where did this come from oscar in rehab


check anywhere on twitter, Kevin Iole got a bunch of Oscar quotes

"Canelo Alvarez and I have big fights coming up this weekend. His is the ring and mine in treatment. will not be at the fight this Saturday to cheer Canelo to victory since I have voluntarily admitted myself into a treatment facility. I explained this to Canelo and he understood that my health and longterm recovery from my disease must come first. Thank you for your understanding. I ask for your support and privacy during this difficult time for me and my family."

from BLH


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Hopefully he gets better. Really want to see him at the fight tho.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Damn I hope Oscar is ok. He must be in real bad shape if he has to miss this fight


----------



## twenty1 (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Damn I hope Oscar is ok. He must be in real bad shape if he has to miss this fight


I know, this news is crazy.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

twenty1 said:


> I know, this news is crazy.


ya when I heard about it, I thought it wasn't true because there'd be no way he'd miss this fight. I wish him a successful recovery


----------



## ^_^ (Sep 2, 2013)

Damn, Floyd smokin' Gasnelo in the poll.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

^_^ said:


> Damn, Floyd smokin' Gasnelo in the poll.


:yep

That is a CRAZY lopsided poll considering the magnitude and overall anticipation of this fight :lol:


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Showtime Tale of the Tape has Canelo down at 5'7

And Why T'F do that have that picture of floyd? Could they seriously not find any other picture of him?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Roger starts off saying skills wise, then goes on to imply that Mayweather > SRL.

Roger, You Don't Know Shit About Boxing.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


Floyd's right hook is all the talk these days


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

The right hook that buckled Guerrero in the 8th was fantastic. Nice change from all the straight rights and leaping lefts we've grown accustomed to.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

PBFred said:


> The right hook that buckled Guerrero in the 8th was fantastic. Nice change from all the straight rights and leaping lefts we've grown accustomed to.


Are you going to this fight?


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> Are you going to this fight?


Nope, blew my load in May. Should have fucking waited! :twisted


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 6, 2013)

I know i keep on preaching about this, but Floyd cannot get lazy in this fight as he did against Cotto. He has to put it all on the line for this fight and not take unnecessary risk by fighting on the ropes too long. He has to bring his A-game from start to finish because i think even if Canelo only wins four rounds convincingly, they might still give him the decision because it would be the best thing for boxing for him to win even if he doesn't earn it the right way.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

PBFred said:


> Nope, blew my load in May. Should have fucking waited! :twisted


Aww man... I hear ya.

But that's what that PPV is for :yep


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


Great video. I think Floyd will definitely catch Canelo with the overhand right a few times. I don't know if he'll be able to buckled him with it as he did Cotto and Guerrero, but then again, Canelo's chin hasn't been tested.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Carpe Diem said:


> I know i keep on preaching about this, but Floyd cannot get lazy in this fight as he did against Cotto. He has to put it all on the line for this fight and not take unnecessary risk by fighting on the ropes too long. He has to bring his A-game from start to finish because i think even if Canelo only wins four rounds convincingly, they might still give him the decision because it would be the best thing for boxing for him to win even if he doesn't earn it the right way.


I'm starting to think DRAW .... :!:

Both would still be "undefeated" in the Rematch :scaredas:


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


Simple but beautiful stuff from Teddy. I forgot about Floyd's crouching habits. The right to the body is something I always advocated, and a left uppercut when he's hunched over like that is the perfect follow up.

Obviously the looped right will be key for Floyd, especially since Canelo's left hand resting position isn't too secure.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

Carpe Diem said:


> Great video. I think Floyd will definitely catch Canelo with the overhand right a few times. I don't know if he'll be able to buckled him with it as he did Cotto and Guerrero, but then again, Canelo's chin hasn't been tested.


he took some rights from mosley and was fine. if hes weight drained, this will be oscar-pacquiao all over again


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 6, 2013)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> he took some rights from mosley and was fine. if hes weight drained, this will be oscar-pacquiao all over again


Come on dude, that version of Mosley couldn't hurt a fly. Mosley landed some solid body shots in spurts, but overall, he only threw pitty pat punches against Canelo. Mosley couldn't even hurt a smaller Pablo.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Carpe Diem said:


> Great video. I think Floyd will definitely catch Canelo with the overhand right a few times. I don't know if he'll be able to buckled him with it as he did Cotto and Guerrero, but then again, Canelo's chin hasn't been tested.


It shwoed signs of suspect when Cotto(e)'s undersized bro hooked and injured him


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> It shwoed signs of suspect when Cotto(e)'s undersized bro hooked and injured him


Maybe he was drained.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> It shwoed signs of suspect when Cotto(e)'s undersized bro hooked and injured him


Seriously though, Canelo got his with a shot he didn't see, and was stumbling all over the place, and now he's fighting Mayweather? Dude will be getting caught by left hooks he won't see coming all nght.:hey


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> Seriously though, Canelo got his with a shot he didn't see, and was stumbling all over the place, and now he's fighting Mayweather? Dude will be getting caught by left hooks he won't see coming all nght.:hey


Saul leaves himself quite open when he hooks. I've seen dudes hook with him, and I've seen right hands counter his hook


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Floyd watching Adrien whip ass in sparring

Edit: wrong video, stupid phone.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

good interview from Floyd Sr.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> good interview from Floyd Sr.


You think Floyd was duckin' that question at the end about shit they watchin' for as Jr gets older, or he just didn't understand the question good enough? :lol:

Cause dude re-asked the same shit like 3 times tryin' to slightly change the wording, but Sr just kept on with the same shit ...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> You think Floyd was duckin' that question at the end about shit they watchin' for as Jr gets older, or he just didn't understand the question good enough? :lol:


lol I just think he didn't understand it fully. I think he was saying that Floyd wasn't as sharp as he should have been at the stage in his career because he wasn't training with Floyd Sr.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> lol I just think he didn't understand it fully. I think he was saying that Floyd wasn't as sharp as he should have been at the stage in his career because he wasn't training with Floyd Sr.


Yeah :lol:

He kept talkin' about himself and shit, instead of answering about PBF


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> Yeah :lol:
> 
> He kept talkin' about himself and shit, instead of answering about PBF


well that's Floyd Sr. for ya :rofl


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

This fight will be similar to Mayweather v Manfredy, Right had counters over the jab all night until Canelo falls


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

:ibutt


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Well hello guys!!! Welcome!!!


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

I have a feeling about Canelo here, the hype has been ridiculous. I think he'll win but I wont go into specifics, and I wont pretend I've seen much of Canelo. But just a gut feeling.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

:horse


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Canelo's stamina and workrate is what will kill him in this fight.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> :horse


#TheMoneyTeam


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Thank fuck we're back. The number of dumb cunts on ESB is rifuckingdiculous atsch


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Thank fuck we're back. The number of dumb cunts on ESB is rifuckingdiculous atsch


It seems like erbody posting under an alt on there. Shit load of new accounts only 1-2 months old with less than 100 posts


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

We Back Motherfuckkaz!!!! :happy :happy :happy

Never doubted you for a second @Jay :smile


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bogo has some dangerous enemies. becomes mod. forum goes down a few days later.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> It seems like erbody posting under an alt on there. Shit load of new accounts only 1-2 months old with less than 100 posts


Too shamed to post there :lol:


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Damn esb sucks dick now.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Thank fuck we're back. The number of dumb cunts on ESB is rifuckingdiculous atsch


some of the shit a lot of the n00bs was honestly asking and shit was just astounding :lol: :!:


----------



## On the Money (Jun 10, 2013)

Expecting a classic fight, hopefully a clear winner.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> some of the shit a lot of the n00bs was honestly asking and shit was just astounding :lol: :!:


Will Canelo be bigger on fight night :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Will Canelo be bigger on fight night :lol: :lol: :lol:


WHy is Bernard Hopkins always at press conferences??

:lol: !!


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

Floyd by TKO. I think Canelo gives Floyd all he can handle early, Floyd adjusts as he always does and takes control of the fight. Canelo decides to go out on his shield and gets stopped. I thnk this is going to be a hell of a fight.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Damn esb sucks dick now.


yet you was posted up there instead of boxing scene where all the action is

rookie


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Martinez called out Floyd and Canelo but they fought each other. Golovkin would defeat them all.......


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Boxed Ears said:


> Martinez called out Floyd and Canelo but they fought each other. Golovkin would defeat them all.......


:think ... It would be blood every where!!


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> yet you was posted up there instead of boxing scene where all the action is
> 
> rookie


I just never could "feel" that joint at all.

I been a member in there since about 07 and prolly haven't spent 10 minutes total up in there. :lol:


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Damn esb sucks dick now.


That's because it isnt ESB. It's BF24.

ESB was legendary.


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Boxing Scene is shit, I made an account thinking this site would be down while the Mayweather/Canelo fight is on.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

CHB! :ibutt

I'm so excited for this at the moment.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

:ibutt :ibutt*ITS FIGHT DAY!!!* :ibutt :ibutt

and just hours to go gentlemen :deal


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> yet you was posted up there instead of boxing scene where all the action is
> 
> rookie


boxingscene is full of too many dumbass trolls there too


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> That's because it isnt ESB. It's BF24.
> 
> ESB was legendary.


:yep good point


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

One thing I'm worried about is if Floyd gets caught with one of the right hands that Canelo landed on Trout. It is certainly possible, as washed up Mosley proved


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

They don't like to use the term 'round here but it's really ESB reincarnated. The people who made ESB what it was, anyway. There's literally nobody here that I really dislike


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> I just never could "feel" that joint at all.
> 
> I been a member in there since about 07 and prolly haven't spent 10 minutes total up in there. :lol:


maybe you're a small town kind of guy

boxingscene is like the times square/wall st of boxing forums. Bigger characters with more e-charisma are the ones who get noticed there. remember how larryx from boxingscene garnered all that attention the moment he went over to esb even though the majority of his posts weren't all that great?

boxingscene = wild AZZ club
esb = broke down britfag "pub"
chb = "trendy" lounge



bballchump11 said:


> boxingscene is full of too many dumbass trolls there too


but chu wanted to be an elegant little slut and vacation at esb for the comfort of home



tommygun711 said:


> One thing I'm worried about is if Floyd gets caught with one of the right hands that Canelo landed on Trout. It is certainly possible, as washed up Mosley proved


Saw the Trout fight again last night. Alvarez had a hard time landing solid rights on Trout. Many of them were grazed, or Trout would step back to take alotta steam outta them.

and Trout isn't as durable as Floyd regardless of all the he's a natural 154 pounder who weighs 170 whatever the fuck on fight night bullshit they try to feed you

don't remember Alvarez rocking shot Mosley with a strike to the head even though he was hitting him with everything


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> They don't like to use the term 'round here but it's really ESB reincarnated. The people who made ESB what it was, anyway. There's literally nobody here that I really dislike


yeah what made ESB so great was the people who posted there, and the bulk of the good posters are here now. So this is more esb than BF24


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Hey @Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) how did you think Canelo looked at the weight? Did he look drained?


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Saw the Trout fight again last night. Alvarez had a hard time landing solid rights on Trout. Many of them were grazed, or Trout would step back to take alotta steam outta them.
> 
> and Trout isn't as durable as Floyd regardless of all the he's a natural 154 pounder who weighs 170 whatever the fuck on fight night bullshit they try to feed you


That's true. Canelo couldn't land combinations on Floyd. He had to settle for the 1 two or the single shots.

I dunno, I do think Trout is a tough guy. At the very least he's a bigger guy than Floyd so you have to figure he could take Canelo's shots better than Floyd. At the very least, Canelo has a punchers chance. His ring IQ is underrated and his punching sharpness/accuracy are important factors in this fight.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Mexican Legend Julio Cesar Chavez Sr. Picks Floyd Mayweather Jr. win his fight against Sual Alverez...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> Hey @Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) how did you think Canelo looked at the weight? Did he look drained?


he look fine to me. some people said it was a sign of fatigue when he immediately sat down


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> he look fine to me. some people said it was a sign of fatigue when he immediately sat down


Yeah he looked good to me. But why was he so depressed and tired looking. I seen no excitement in him. He seemed a. Bit agitated as well. Probably in a hurry, to get out of there and get some food and liquids in his system.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> Yeah he looked good to me. But why was he so depressed and tired looking. I seen no excitement in him. He seemed a. Bit agitated as well. Probably in a hurry, to get out of there and get some food and liquids in his system.


he looked that way to me at the press conference, but he looked calm and good at the weighin. He was smiling a lot and enjoying the moment imo


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> Yeah he looked good to me. But why was he so depressed and tired looking. I seen no excitement in him. He seemed a. Bit agitated as well. Probably in a hurry, to get out of there and get some food and liquids in his system.


You would probably be depressed too if you knew for certain that your unwarranted empire of hype, which was basically created for free, will come crashing down tomorrow night.

I felt Alvarez tried too hard to be unreactive. The moment you focus on ignoring someone is the moment you fuck up and are no longer ignoring them. He's like the kid in elementary whose working on ignoring the bully's taunts. It's clear to everyone and obvious that the bully is in your head. You could see it in his eyes when he broke away from Floyd after the staredown and how his apple's adam kept gulping during the staredown.

He still tried to appear unreactive when they were taking photos side by side. You could see it on his face when he refused to hold the belt that he was still reacting to Floyd. Although, I'll say he tooled Floyd that time.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Canelos puts on fake smiles, to make it seem like he's Ok, his body lanquage showed it all. Physically he doesn't look bad. I'd expect him to look the way he does, if he's use to walking around at a weight 20+ lbs past his weight limit.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

I don't think he comes in 172 tonight I expect, him to be like 165-166. Especially if he's still eating lean. He'll be eating a lot more tho, and probably lots of water.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> Yeah he looked good to me. But why was he so depressed and tired looking. I seen no excitement in him. He seemed a. Bit agitated as well. Probably in a hurry, to get out of there and get some food and liquids in his system.


That's how I saw it. Tired. I didn't like his sitting down either.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> Canelos puts on fake smiles, to make it seem like he's Ok, his body lanquage showed it all. Physically he doesn't look bad. I'd expect him to look the way he does, if he's use to walking around at a weight 20+ lbs past his weight limit.


exactly

You can recognize a stiffness about people who are excessively composed. It's unnatural, and they're trying to hide their nerves. He's overcompensating by appearing super composed instead of relaxing and loosening up. Cotto(e) is a great example of a guy who's naturally relaxed and unphased by 99% of shit that goes on outside the ring.

Floyd on the other hand embraced his nerves. A Marine once told me having some nervousness and fear is a great thing since it maximizes your alertness. Mike Tyson said something along the same lines. Despite what lame AZZ boxing fans tell you about how boxers must be superheroes and never feel fear; this is complete and utter bullshit. The guys who are friends with fear and insecurity are the guys that are thorough in their preparations.

Alvarez on the other hand chose to resist what he's feeling instead of accepting it. I expect him to be stiff like a motherfucker tonight and burn his stamina even faster because of it.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> exactly
> 
> You can recognize a stiffness about people who are excessively composed. It's unnatural, and they're trying to hide their nerves. He's overcompensating by appearing super composed instead of relaxing and loosening up. Cotto(e) is a great example of a guy who's naturally relaxed and unphased by 99% of shit that goes on outside the ring.
> 
> ...


damn man, good words of wisdom when it comes to fear and nervousness


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

:conf he doesn't look depressed


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> exactly
> 
> You can recognize a stiffness about people who are excessively composed. It's unnatural, and they're trying to hide their nerves. He's overcompensating by appearing super composed instead of relaxing and loosening up. Cotto(e) is a great example of a guy who's naturally relaxed and unphased by 99% of shit that goes on outside the ring.
> 
> ...


I agree, Cotto always seems very calm, another guy who is like you describes is Lucas Matthysse. Doesn't ever really look like he's phased by much.

Canelo's complaining on the last all access, about something Leonard said in the second ep shows me they've gotten him him a little irritated.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Ali was scared that Foreman would kick his AZZ and therefore ruin his family's livelihood for anyone who doesn't know this tale.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> They don't like to use the term 'round here but it's really ESB reincarnated. The people who made ESB what it was, anyway. There's literally nobody here that I really dislike


Shutup.

NWS. :lol:


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 6, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Ali was scared that Foreman would kick his AZZ and therefore ruin his family's livelihood for anyone who doesn't know this tale.


I really hope that this fight is Floyd's version of Ali-Foreman. No one expects Floyd to win by KO and it would shock a lot people if he could pull it off.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

tezel8764 said:


> Shutup.
> 
> NWS. :lol:


Stop following me around and acting like I didnt make it very known that was my handle, punk. :lol: IDGAF if youre 6'6 280 :bbb

Damuttz :yep


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

I posted my videos over at the Scene and people still didn't recognize my name. :lol:


----------



## twenty1 (Jun 5, 2013)

Carpe Diem said:


> I really hope that this fight is Floyd's version of Ali-Foreman. No one expects Floyd to win by KO and it would shock a lot people if he could pull it off.



And vice-versa.

No excuses, Canelo looked ok to me at the weigh-in, tonight he should look even better.

#teamCanelo


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

tezel8764 said:


> I posted my videos over at the Scene and people still didn't recognize my name. :lol:


Your vids are really good.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

twenty1 said:


> And vice-versa.
> 
> No excuses, Canelo looked ok to me at the weigh-in, tonight he should look even better.
> 
> #teamCanelo


30 hours or so to fill up on carbs, pedialyte, gatorade and rest.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

*Breakdown Time!
*
Usually, when I do a breakdown of these sorts, I take the most similar recent opponents from each man's resume and compare tactical strengths & weaknesses.

I chose the Baldomir fight because it was a fight where Floyd's opponent was a patient boxer puncher with deceptive quickness and a good overhand right who Floyd elected to purely outbox. Baldomir also has that same heavy-footed stance which he can occasionally explode out of as Canelo does, and controls the center with patience, rather than using fast-paced aggression. Coincidentally, Baldomir had conquered a fast and mobile southpaw in Zab Judah two fights before, just as Canelo has against Trout in his last bout.

Now, people will wonder why I picked Canelo-Mosley. While Mosley was significantly past it, shot even, and most would not consider him stylistically comparable to Mosley, the punches he uses on the back foot and the handspeed he uses to throw them posed the most similar puzzle to Floyd Canelo has faced. Cotto 's tactics against a younger Mosley on the back foot, namely his crouch, his right hand off the jab, his patient pressure, and his measured body attack all translated well against Mayweather. Similarly, the punch from Mosley that bothered Cotto the most-the looping right hand-is a shot Mayweather said he took directly from the Mosley fight himself and used it to great effect against Cotto.






Canelo-Mosley:
What Canelo can use to his advantage:
-	Canelo is good at inching forward and back while staying shelled up. He closes the distance, but doesn't need to expend energy doing so, and it allows him a close look without opening himself up to counters.
-	As soon as Mosley goes to clinch, Canelo has no problems folding his arms down to push off and rip to the body. Floyd is no doubt going to have to smother at some points and use his superior infighting experience. Canelo should use his strength tactically to create space.
-	Canelo's jab is spearing and is not telegraphed. It's not a jab he can really use to advance consistently, but he can use it to score points and as a blinder for follow-up punches.
-	The speed of Canelo's 1-2 is encouraging. The shorter time it takes his punches to travel, the less of an opportunity Floyd has to do anything but defend. His combinations that incorporate the uppercut are also short and accurate.
-	It's round 6, and Canelo is not really looking tired. He's set the pace, and it's working for him. I'm more and more convinced this is the template he needs to use. 
What Canelo is vulnerable to: 
-	Canelo needs to avoid winging his shots and throwing himself off balance, particularly with the left hook. Same with his overhand right as the fight wears on.
-	Canelo can't be too cautious in the face of that measuring jab both Mosley and Mayweather use as a rangefinder for their hooks and right hands. He should feel comfortable getting off first by slipping that jab and going to the body as Cotto did. 
-	Canelo's a bit too willing to back up when pressed. It's good that he's not rushing forward and might benefit from making Floyd lean in, but he should not be afraid to stand his ground.
-	Late in the fight, Canelo's punches start to lose their effect, and he trades volume for effectiveness. He's also increasingly open to the looping right as his upper body movement wanes.






Mayweather Baldomir:
What Mayweather can use to his advantage:
-	Floyd is making great use of his jab, quick and stinging. Great scoring punch.
-	Forgot how good at head control Mayweather is
-	Floyd's ability to step in and change his rhythm 
-	Floyd's right uppercut is a punch he'd do well to use as Canelo leans in
-	Floyd is particularly springy on his legs in this fight and incorporates his footwork into his rolling by sliding along the perimeter of the ring and leaving Baldomir to catch air. If Canelo commits to short bursts and over-commits, he'll be giving up the center constantly. 
-	Floyd's activity is reducing Baldomir's activity greatly. 
-	
What Mayweather is vulnerable to: 
-	Mayweather is very very sensitive to feints early. 
-	Floyd continuously steps over with his right and doesn't always escape towards his right. A slip + left hook counter would be dangerous considering his momentum. 
-	Floyd's occasionally touched to the right side of his body and head on the inside when his elbow doesn't quite do the job, or throws a left hook. It's Baldomir's most consistently landed punch, aside from body punches in the center of the ring.


----------



## Rooster4Life (May 22, 2013)

tezel8764 said:


> I posted my videos over at the Scene and people still didn't recognize my name. :lol:


I just checked them out, not bad mate


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Your vids are really good.


Thanks alot man. :good
@Bogotazo. Who are you picking man?


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

I made a David Haye vid awhile back (one of my favorites) and the fuckers (Hayemaker Promotions) deleted it. That's why I'm going for Tyson Fury in the fight. :bart

I don't have the reputation of the other editors (GorillaProductions, Hancho, Gissaquid, Reznick etc.) imo that's probably more to do with the consistency of my publication of my videos. And my subject is all over the place. :lol: One time I'm doing a serious piece on an old-school fighter, then I'm jumping to a preview highlight of a recent one. I'm just a lazy shit _(at times)_.


----------



## Rooster4Life (May 22, 2013)

tezel8764 said:


> I made a David Haye vid awhile back (one of my favorites) and the fuckers (Hayemaker Promotions) deleted it. That's why I'm going for Tyson Fury in the fight. :bart
> 
> I don't have the reputation of the other editors (GorillaProductions, Hancho, Gissaquid, Reznick etc.) imo that's probably more to do with the consistency of my publication of my videos. And my subject is all over the place. :lol: One time I'm doing a serious piece on an old-school fighter, then I'm jumping to a preview highlight of a recent one. I'm just a lazy shit _(at times)_.


Dont think that way mate, Back when i did vids i was the same, i did old school and current stuff, you just got to keep doing what you love and you will be seen in time, I remember when i started i just did it cos i loved the sport and loved to edit. after a year i found myself with over 6000subs and millions of views, Wasnt aiming for that at all i just did it cos i loved it. Sadly i lost my channel but i was able to find a few and reupload them.






Came back after 2 years off and did a video for smokin joe






At the end of the day man, do what YOU want to do and you will always make videos that a great, Never do something just because others do it.


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Anyone going to bed and getting up.at 4:30 ish?


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Meast said:


> Anyone going to bed and getting up.at 4:30 ish?


I've tried doing that but I just end up pussing out and falling back to sleep immediately after. :-(


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

tezel8764 said:


> Thanks alot man. :good
> @Bogotazo. Who are you picking man?


Floyd but I smell upset. Dont see one, wouldnt bet one one, but I smell one. Floyd is just too complete snd versatile for me to bet against. But Canelo is too big and adaptive in the long term to count out.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Rooster4Life said:


> Dont think that way mate, Back when i did vids i was the same, i did old school and current stuff, you just got to keep doing what you love and you will be seen in time, I remember when i started i just did it cos i loved the sport and loved to edit. after a year i found myself with over 6000subs and millions of views, Wasnt aiming for that at all i just did it cos i loved it. Sadly i lost my channel but i was able to find a few and reupload them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Smokin' Joe video is one of my favorites. No idea that you made it.

Great video!


----------



## Rooster4Life (May 22, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> The Smokin' Joe video is one of my favorites. No idea that you made it.
> 
> Great video!


Thanks champ!


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

O59 said:


> I've tried doing that but I just end up pussing out and falling back to sleep immediately after. :-(


Same. As soon as I'm asleep I'm out until the morning.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

well damn, the theater has sold out :lol: 

that's never happened before, at least not an hour before the event


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

PPV Baby.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

About time to start eating to give my stomach some padding for the 80 Proof.

Everybody enjoy the fights, this shit is rare tonight. :thumbsup

#MoneyTeam


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> About time to start eating to give my stomach some padding for the 80 Proof.
> 
> Everybody enjoy the fights, this shit is rare tonight. :thumbsup
> 
> #MoneyTeam


:ibutt:ibutt:ibutt

Enjoy the fight buddy!


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Yep, I'm bout to get off and enjoy myself as well, see ya'll for the post-fight!


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Rooster4Life said:


> Dont think that way mate, Back when i did vids i was the same, i did old school and current stuff, you just got to keep doing what you love and you will be seen in time, I remember when i started i just did it cos i loved the sport and loved to edit. after a year i found myself with over 6000subs and millions of views, Wasnt aiming for that at all i just did it cos i loved it. Sadly i lost my channel but i was able to find a few and reupload them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers, thanks for the heads up mate. :good

Like & Subbed your channel. I didn't know you made that Smokin Joe vid! Awesome.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

I'm having a massive Family BBQ, see ya post fight guys.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


Think Sa-ool got the better of Mayweather in this exchange didn't take that bait and was more focused.

I'm about 70% sure Mayweather will win but I've just had this feeling about Alvarez for months so I'm backing the kid. Should be a classic either way though.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

I'd be smiling at Alvarez too if I was Mayweather.

40 mil to beat someone up has to be an exhilarating feeling.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


I would've smiled too, and I've still would've been nervous. I would be facing the best of the best.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

My nerves for this fight are coming on!!!


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

My nerves kick in when I see them entering the arena.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Welcome the 45-0, 9 time champion in 5 divisions. Unified WBC and WBA and Lineal Light Middleweight Champion. The WBC and Lineal Welterweight Champion. The creme de la creme, the numero une, TBE, GOAT, ATG, Pretty Boy Floyd Money Mayweather :happy :money


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

HARD WORK!


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Mayweather officially greater than Alexis Arguello in my books.


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 6, 2013)

Masterpiece performance by a master technician. Cotto did a lot better against Floyd. This is why triangle theories doesn't always work.


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 6, 2013)

Floyd is just so damn creative in there. He always comes up with a few certain counters that we haven't seen before.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

So is Floyd a front runner for fighter of the year? Candidates are 

Mayweather: Guerrero UD, Canelo MD

Rigondeaux: Donaire UD

Danny Garcia: Zab Judah UD, Matthysse UD

GGG: Ishida KO3, Macklin KO3, Rosado TKO7

:think who else?


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

This was so beautiful :cry


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> This was so beautiful :cry


Gotdamn it was.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

The Guerrero performance got my rocks off... Imagine this :rofl :lol: Floyd was much more willing to engage and come forward here, particularly in the first half of the fight. Even in the 12th when he was on his wheels for really the first time and the Booos came down, he was like 'Oh, Okay' and went right back into the pocket for the last minute, continuing his utter superiority.


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

I loved it when Alvarez hit the ropes, and Mayweather looked over to the ropes thinking 'where did his punch go?'.


----------



## twenty1 (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> well damn, the theater has sold out :lol:
> 
> that's never happened before, at least not an hour before the event


Which theater was it?


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

This thread was truly an ATG thread.


----------



## twenty1 (Jun 5, 2013)

tezel8764 said:


> I loved it when Alvarez hit the ropes, and Mayweather looked over to the ropes thinking 'where did his punch go?'.


Looked like Canelo hit the ropes and it hit the camera man, then looked like "I'm not over there, who's over there?"

That was funny.


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> So is Floyd a front runner for fighter of the year? Candidates are
> 
> Mayweather: Guerrero UD, Canelo MD
> 
> ...


Damn, I gotta go with Money May, but what Rigondeaux did was exceptional. And thanks to Bob The Builder, he hasn't been active enough to make the difference up.


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

tezel8764 said:


> I loved it when Alvarez hit the ropes, and Mayweather looked over to the ropes thinking 'where did his punch go?'.










[/QUOTE]


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Where is that video from the guy who sparred Canelo and Mayweather? 

He pretty much told us that Canelo was on a whole different level.


Also

Those sparring videos that I watched of Canelo were very indicative of his performance last night.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

twenty1 said:


> Which theater was it?


the AMC 24 in Georgia


Thawk888 said:


> Damn, I gotta go with Money May, but what Rigondeaux did was exceptional. And thanks to Bob The Builder, he hasn't been active enough to make the difference up.


Yeah, I think Rigo could get it, but Bob is screwing him over. I can't give to him if he only fights once :-(


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> the AMC 24 in Georgia
> 
> Yeah, I think Rigo could get it, but Bob is screwing him over. I can't give to him if he only fights once :-(


Precious time is being criminally drained from an ATG talent.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> So is Floyd a front runner for fighter of the year? Candidates are
> 
> Mayweather: Guerrero UD, Canelo MD
> 
> ...


I think Garcia should get it. He's had a great year.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Hey, what ever happened to Doc?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Pimp C said:


> I think Garcia should get it. He's had a great year.


I wouldn't mind that at all. He's defied the odds so many times and deserves his credit


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> My gut instinct a year or two ago, before Alvarez was signed to fight Floyd, was that Saul is a different edition of Juan. Mexican thinker who specialties in letting combos rip. Juan is the better counterpuncher while Saul is more accustomed to the come forward role. Both can jab to disrupt your rhythm, but neither's jab obviously stand out in your head.
> 
> Between them, Juan is the more blessed fighter. Better chin, no stamina issues, higher ring IQ, etc.


I called it. This Floyd-Saul fight was most similar to Floyd-JUAN.:yep


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)




----------

